# Stinkies are from hell MR Deedz does it MTL



## MrDeedz

Whats up Vape fam. Its been a while since I was active here. Reasons being I am back on the stinkies full force for about 3 months . 
I quit stinkies for 3 years and switch to Vaping (Dripping) , smoking only when boozing. now that i quite the booze completely I found myself hooked on the stinkies again, Been trying to quit and only lasting 2 days max on Vaping then i am back on the crap, So yeah, Raised a concern to myself as I am now smoking over a 20 a day. Not sure if I should try going old school with Pod Devices AGAIN as the dripper just aint doing it anymore. Not a fan of Nic Salts though, prefer MTL. its tough being a flavor chaser and now I am not sure what to do, many attempts and failed in the past few weeks but I am desperate now.
Current Devices:
Dual Batt Mod & Drop Dead RDA
Artery PAL II

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

This is quite a difficult situation because you quit them for 3 years, i don't understand how you can smoke a cigg after vaping for so long, i quit Smoking around a year and 3 months ago and i cant even smoke a cigg anymore, i honestly dont know what you could do besides get a proper mtl tank for your mod and buy 12mg juice, it should help to get off those stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

MrDeedz said:


> Been trying to quit and only lasting 2 days max on Vaping then i am back on the crap,



@MrDeedz I'm really interested in *why* vaping doesn't cut it for you. There are some people who keep going back to stinkies and I wonder what the reason is. If you're vaping a high nic, your body won't be craving nic, so what is it then?

As for advice, you said you're not a fan of nic salts. Again, what is the reason? But - if you could get over that, then I'd recommend the Twisp CLIQ (has disposable pod filled with nic salts). A friend of mine tried it and he said the draw is just like that of a cigarette.
But if you really are against nic salts then my advice won't help, will it?

I would appreciate it if you could try to give feedback as to *why* you can't quit stinkies. I don't mean this as a criticism of you at all. It's important for all of us to understand the tenacious hold that stinkies play, even when they're replaced by vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I can't really comment on your return to smoking because I luckily managed to quit after more than 30 years of smoking 20 + per day. I haven't smoked a cigarette for more than 5 years now. 

I would imagine that your best bet would be MTL with high nic initially. 

I am tagging @MrGSmokeFree for you because he is essentially an experienced MTL vaper with crazy high nic (18). He will perhaps be able to suggest the best tank and juices for you. The new MTL tanks are apparently way better than the older versions. 

Best of luck to you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Hooked said:


> @MrDeedz I'm really interested in *why* vaping doesn't cut it for you. There are some people who keep going back to stinkies and I wonder what the reason is. If you're vaping a high nic, your body won't be craving nic, so what is it then?
> 
> As for advice, you said you're not a fan of nic salts. Again, what is the reason? But - if you could get over that, then I'd recommend the Twisp CLIQ (has disposable pod filled with nic salts). A friend of mine tried it and he said the draw is just like that of a cigarette.
> But if you really are against nic salts then my advice won't help, will it?
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could try to give feedback as to *why* you can't quit stinkies. I don't mean this as a criticism of you at all. It's important for all of us to understand the tenacious hold that stinkies play, even when they're replaced by vaping.



I never vaped or should I say dripped high nic, only 3 or 2 mg, There are devices like U-Well Caliburn or Vladdin that I was thinking of getting, DO those devices use Nic Salts? Doesnt help that I share a house with smokers and every body smokers indoors so yeah the toxic smell gets you back easily lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Ok I am a but clueless when you guys say MTL tanks? You guys mean RTA's? I have never been a fan of RTA's due to wicking being such a bI@tch and i preferred a hot wet type of vape, thats why i dripped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

MrDeedz said:


> I never vaped or should I say dripped high nic, only 3 or 2 mg, There are devices like U-Well Caliburn or Vladdin that I was thinking of getting, DO those devices use Nic Salts? Doesnt help that I share a house with smokers and every body smokers indoors so yeah the toxic smell gets you back easily lol



Any pod device uses nic salts.
Aha! Sharing a house with smokers must make it very difficult!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@MrDeedz I don't like nic salts and I don't have a pod device. I think you must just find that one juice that will do it for you to forget about the  .

My one juice is Twisp Cubano. It has been 3 years since I touched a  the last time and I will never touch them again because of this juice.

I prefer MTL vaping but do DL vaping as well and it works for me.

Give the Exvape expromizer v4 MTL tank a try ( Awesome rta) and some Cubano and give it a shot. Some people love Cubano or they hate it but it works for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

A Post where I think I might actually be able to help. I had exactly the same set-back. Last year June I went on a trip to Botswana with some mates of mine, a yearly trip that we do to watch the Toyota Desert 1000 Rally. One of the nights got a little 'boozier' than normal (like these kind of me-away-from-home-trips do  ) and being without a charged vape and well under the influence, i bummed a cig off a mate (equally sloshed) and lit up. Next day, first "Dop" lit up another. and so started the descend.

Only did it when I drank (as to somehow convince myself that it was OK and that I could quit anytime  ) and vaped the rest of the time,I officially "Quit" again on the 30th of December last year. This is a far stretch from where I was almost 3 years ago smoking 1.5-2 Packs a day, but it was enough to affect my taste, my breathing, my health, and it upset SWAMBO terribly( She gave up 4-years ago, cold turkey) I was very quiet on the forum since my return from Botswana, most probably a guilty conscience, as I didn't feel I could advise anybody on anything, still smoking myself.

High Nic is your friend, believe me, it gets those cravings down much quicker than all the big clouds in the world can. get something crazy simple and easy to use. Most people will advise a rebuildable MTL RTA or RDA, or an AIO device for MTL to save money and give you more options. But in essence for me, it's not about saving money or options, i had/have a craving to kill. My first recommendation to most people is a Twisp Cue with the Tobacco Pod, it's 18mg e-liquid, it's draw activated, it has a great throat hit, its basically in my humble opinion the closest vape that you will ever get to dragging on an analog cigarette (even when "Dopping") It's ease of use, buy a pod and put it in, no fuss approach helps a lot, because fumbling with wicks and fill ports and getting juice everywhere is frustrating-AF. Frustration opens you up to rather just take the easy route and light up, "I will quit after this one..." My Cue went for a baptism the other day and it is the first thing that this 458-day Month's paycheck will buy, a brand new Cue. I have the Cliq, I have a couple MTL RTA's, but I still want my Cue back.

Dude, it's not easy, and if it was, nobody would be smoking. It's not the nicotine, nicotine is in all our vape juices as well, its the other crap in Cigs that keeps you hooked. I know people will say that Cigs taste like shit, but if you are throat deep in a bottle , the first one doesn't taste that bad, and the rest don't taste bad either. I'm on day 22 now of being stinkie-free again, and it feels great, it's totally worth it. I hope you win this battle. Good luck @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Hi @MrDeedz

Strength to you and it’s great that you reaching out for some help and advice.

Not sure what will help but allow me to offer some thoughts, comments and suggestions

Firstly, you were successful on the vaping for a long time other than when boozing. So that’s a great thing. Now that you off the booze you just need to figure it out but if boozing caused you to smoke and you don’t booze anymore, that should be a good thing.

Second, don’t worry about it. Just try and don’t put too much pressure on yourself. If you find the right setups it will be a matter of time.

My suggestion would be to go for MTL with high Nic juices. Say 12 or even 18mg. I suggest 50/50 PG/VG.
There are some juicemakers that can mix you 12 or 18mg juices such as Vapour Mountain and All Day Vapes for example. Another solution is just get some 48mg Gold Nic from BLCK or even 100mg Nic and you can Nic up any 6mg juice you like without too much flavour dilution. I suggest freebase normal Nic juices and nicotine because it has more throat hit. If you get extra nicotine to Nic up other juices I suggest PG based Nic. The PG helps with the throat hit.

If you like menthol, get some menthol concentrate (from Vapour MountainJ or other suppliers. A few drops of that added to a tobacco or fruity juice can make it pop and transform it quite a lot. If you like menthol that is. I do this all the time and it has helped me. Also helps with the throat satisfaction for me.

As for devices, the refillable pods I suppose are doable but a good MTL RTA is going to help you. Much better flavour and throat hit potential. Don’t worry about the wicking. There are a number of tanks that are very easy to wick.

For example I use the Rose MTL tank with the supplied coils it came with (am on the third of four coils provided in the box). It’s so easy to wick, have been using it for a long time with Havana Nightz (tobacco, nicced up and menthol added) from Joose-e-Liqz to great effect. There are several other good MTL tanks available, my Rose MTL is quite an old tank now - doubt its available. But check with @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy, he can also help and assist and will probably also have good juice options for you.

I think a lot has to do with getting two great setups and a few great juices you like.

If you need more help , let us know, we will try advise further.

Wishing you all the best and holding thumbs for you

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Whats up Vape fam. Its been a while since I was active here. Reasons being I am back on the stinkies full force for about 3 months .
> I quit stinkies for 3 years and switch to Vaping (Dripping) , smoking only when boozing. now that i quite the booze completely I found myself hooked on the stinkies again, Been trying to quit and only lasting 2 days max on Vaping then i am back on the crap, So yeah, Raised a concern to myself as I am now smoking over a 20 a day. Not sure if I should try going old school with Pod Devices AGAIN as the dripper just aint doing it anymore. Not a fan of Nic Salts though, prefer MTL. its tough being a flavor chaser and now I am not sure what to do, many attempts and failed in the past few weeks but I am desperate now.
> Current Devices:
> Dual Batt Mod & Drop Dead RDA
> Artery PAL II



My brother get a Twisp Cue and tobacco pods.
If it's not enough get a Twisp Cliq and tobacco pods.
This is the best thing that could happen to a converting smoker. Many will say get this juice, get that atty but it doesn't work for all converts.
The surest way is Twisp the others might work but this is a sure thing.
And I'm not saying this because I get paid to say it. Many heavy use stinky converts will say the same thing.
Then the tank that goes well with a convert is the Nautilus with bvc coils.
Then the Twisp Vega tank.
The juice @MrGSmokeFree suggest I didn't try yet but I am so sure about the Twisp tobacco that I want to try it and ,the Royale. the new juice they got hitting the shelves.
And when you conquer this cravings then switch back to dripping with a juice of choice.
You will also get alot of suggestions from members so before you decide which route you want to try next browse through old posts and see whats being said.
So I'm with @Dela Rey Steyn and @MrGSmokeFree on this one.
The jucies @Silver recommends I have not tried so I can't comment but I'm sure that will also be good choices.
And don't worry about the relapse, bad things happen and the way forward it to realise and put it behind you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

I tried Havana nights. It's nice but it's more a desert tobacco. You might like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Wimmas

My dad is currently in a similar situation but finding satisfaction with the Smok Novo 2 Pod Device. He loves the Joose E Liqz Arabica Latte 3mg. 

I myself quit smoking after 10 years, around 2.5 years ago. Currently on a dual mod with a single coil rta and I tried his Novo 2, and it is a very satisfying vape which sort of simulates smoking.

Maybe give it a try. Only costs R360 at Vape Junction + juice costs. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> I never vaped or should I say dripped high nic, only 3 or 2 mg, There are devices like U-Well Caliburn or Vladdin that I was thinking of getting, DO those devices use Nic Salts? Doesnt help that I share a house with smokers and every body smokers indoors so yeah the toxic smell gets you back easily lol



You can vape high Nic in an rda/RTA made for DL.
You just have to dial down the wattage to very low to say maybe 10 watts wat dial up from there to where it give you a nice vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A Post where I think I might actually be able to help. I had exactly the same set-back. Last year June I went on a trip to Botswana with some mates of mine, a yearly trip that we do to watch the Toyota Desert 1000 Rally. One of the nights got a little 'boozier' than normal (like these kind of me-away-from-home-trips do  ) and being without a charged vape and well under the influence, i bummed a cig off a mate (equally sloshed) and lit up. Next day, first "Dop" lit up another. and so started the descend.
> 
> Only did it when I drank (as to somehow convince myself that it was OK and that I could quit anytime  ) and vaped the rest of the time,I officially "Quit" again on the 30th of December last year. This is a far stretch from where I was almost 3 years ago smoking 1.5-2 Packs a day, but it was enough to affect my taste, my breathing, my health, and it upset SWAMBO terribly( She gave up 4-years ago, cold turkey) I was very quiet on the forum since my return from Botswana, most probably a guilty conscience, as I didn't feel I could advise anybody on anything, still smoking myself.
> 
> High Nic is your friend, believe me, it gets those cravings down much quicker than all the big clouds in the world can. get something crazy simple and easy to use. Most people will advise a rebuildable MTL RTA or RDA, or an AIO device for MTL to save money and give you more options. But in essence for me, it's not about saving money or options, i had/have a craving to kill. My first recommendation to most people is a Twisp Cue with the Tobacco Pod, it's 18mg e-liquid, it's draw activated, it has a great throat hit, its basically in my humble opinion the closest vape that you will ever get to dragging on an analog cigarette (even when "Dopping") It's ease of use, buy a pod and put it in, no fuss approach helps a lot, because fumbling with wicks and fill ports and getting juice everywhere is frustrating-AF. Frustration opens you up to rather just take the easy route and light up, "I will quit after this one..." My Cue went for a baptism the other day and it is the first thing that this 458-day Month's paycheck will buy, a brand new Cue. I have the Cliq, I have a couple MTL RTA's, but I still want my Cue back.
> 
> Dude, it's not easy, and if it was, nobody would be smoking. It's not the nicotine, nicotine is in all our vape juices as well, its the other crap in Cigs that keeps you hooked. I know people will say that Cigs taste like shit, but if you are throat deep in a bottle , the first one doesn't taste that bad, and the rest don't taste bad either. I'm on day 22 now of being stinkie-free again, and it feels great, it's totally worth it. I hope you win this battle. Good luck @MrDeedz


Wow we are cut from the same cloth brother LOL. I was actually thinking of tobacco juice in an RDA, The twisp did cross my mind but we all know how we all bantered TWISP back in the day lol, But I cant lie the Twisp Clearo is what got me off ciggies back in the day, With that Tobacco juice that had a woody taste to me and the only tobacco juice i could enjoy, Think I, gona get a twisp cue on payday and give it a bash. i might need 3 Cues if it works lol, addict behavior, always needed back ups on backups and i dont think the cue battery lasts long, thanks for the post and honesty, Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Hi @MrDeedz
> 
> Strength to you and it’s great that you reaching out for some help and advice.
> 
> Not sure what will help but allow me to offer some thoughts, comments and suggestions
> 
> Firstly, you were successful on the vaping for a long time other than when boozing. So that’s a great thing. Now that you off the booze you just need to figure it out but if boozing caused you to smoke and you don’t booze anymore, that should be a good thing.
> 
> Second, don’t worry about it. Just try and don’t put too much pressure on yourself. If you find the right setups it will be a matter of time.
> 
> My suggestion would be to go for MTL with high Nic juices. Say 12 or even 18mg. I suggest 50/50 PG/VG.
> There are some juicemakers that can mix you 12 or 18mg juices such as Vapour Mountain and All Day Vapes for example. Another solution is just get some 48mg Gold Nic from BLCK or even 100mg Nic and you can Nic up any 6mg juice you like without too much flavour dilution. I suggest freebase normal Nic juices and nicotine because it has more throat hit. If you get extra nicotine to Nic up other juices I suggest PG based Nic. The PG helps with the throat hit.
> 
> If you like menthol, get some menthol concentrate (from Vapour MountainJ or other suppliers. A few drops of that added to a tobacco or fruity juice can make it pop and transform it quite a lot. If you like menthol that is. I do this all the time and it has helped me. Also helps with the throat satisfaction for me.
> 
> As for devices, the refillable pods I suppose are doable but a good MTL RTA is going to help you. Much better flavour and throat hit potential. Don’t worry about the wicking. There are a number of tanks that are very easy to wick.
> 
> For example I use the Rose MTL tank with the supplied coils it came with (am on the third of four coils provided in the box). It’s so easy to wick, have been using it for a long time with Havana Nightz (tobacco, nicced up and menthol added) from Joose-e-Liqz to great effect. There are several other good MTL tanks available, my Rose MTL is quite an old tank now - doubt its available. But check with @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy, he can also help and assist and will probably also have good juice options for you.
> 
> I think a lot has to do with getting two great setups and a few great juices you like.
> 
> If you need more help , let us know, we will try advise further.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and holding thumbs for you



Hey brother man. long time. Thanks for the insight, I will leave the death by Menthol to you and Rob lol, Menthol aint my thing, Havannah Nights is the only decent tobacco Freebase Juice for me personally. Was never a baccy fan tho.. You can hardly ever go wrong with a JEL juice by Naeem. I think Im gona rock a bottle of havannah nights in the RDA and a Twisp Cue during the day. weirdly so I hate those ciggies with the balls in them to pop or any flavours stinkie but yet I vaped some fruits and many deserts lol, so Ironic. Thanks man it wasnt easy reaching out and shameful but will never give up on trying to quit again. just gets harder each time u fall to get back up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Has anyone tried this or seen a review on it.
*Craving Vapor Jynx Mod*

Cartel had it on special last month and I see VK has it now dirt cheap, but the low price makes me think its not that a great device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Hey brother man. long time. Thanks for the insight, I will leave the death by Menthol to you and Rob lol, Menthol aint my thing, Havannah Nights is the only decent tobacco Freebase Juice for me personally. Was never a baccy fan tho.. You can hardly ever go wrong with a JEL juice by Naeem. I think Im gona rock a bottle of havannah nights in the RDA and a Twisp Cue during the day. weirdly so I hate those ciggies with the balls in them to pop or any flavours stinkie but yet I vaped some fruits and many deserts lol, so Ironic. Thanks man it wasnt easy reaching out and shameful but will never give up on trying to quit again. just gets harder each time u fall to get back up


Hi Meneer, there is no shame or guilt if you relapse, respect to you for asking for advice, takes a really big man, including @Constantbester to own up to a relapse and ask for help and info and then take responsibility to fix it. Just keep on getting up, secret to success. 

I have heard great things of the Calburn pod as well, think @Grand Guru and @Resistance ? use them, nearest to a cig like draw apparently, but my first mod was also a Twisp Clearo with Tobacco juice. Big thing is the correct nic level juice in a flavour you enjoy , and it seems you may need a 12+ to 18 to start on. Head rush central. I have vaped some Havana Nights, great juice, and tried Rodeo which I love as a evening vape from Mr Hardwicks @method1 , a NET that is reminiscent to me of a more pipe style tobacco, as well as Redwood by Pied Piper @GSM500 , also pure bliss. Stay on a higher nic level for longer and slowly back off, a lot of us go down too fast and then have a problem with satisfaction, and keep a high nic for going out, and take a spare charged battery or device.

Good luck with your journey and success starts with the first step, mental readiness. Keep us informed and keep on giving feedback, we are all rooting for you. Can’t wait to hear of your first ciggy free day and vape only.

RF

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

I have a another Q, Caliburn and Valddin take NIC salts or can u use MTL juice in them? I have an artery Pal II which i use sometimes but with MTL juice, Am i doing it totally wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> I have a another Q, Caliburn and Valddin take NIC salts or can u use MTL juice in them? I have an artery Pal II which i use sometimes but with MTL juice, Am i doing it totally wrong


You can use regular Freebase High Nic MTL juices in both those devices. your Pal II can be used with both Nic Salts and Freebase

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MrDeedz said:


> I have a another Q, Caliburn and Valddin take NIC salts or can u use MTL juice in them? I have an artery Pal II which i use sometimes but with MTL juice, Am i doing it totally wrong


You can use freebase in those pod systems if it makes you happy. On the other hand you shouldn’t put Nic salts in high power devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

MrDeedz said:


> I have a another Q, Caliburn and Valddin take NIC salts or can u use MTL juice in them? I have an artery Pal II which i use sometimes but with MTL juice, Am i doing it totally wrong



I can highly recommend the Caliburn especially if you are a flavour chaser @MrDeedz .
It's as good as a MTL RTA and ease of use and longevity of coils (2-3 weeks) it's been out for a year or more and is still rated as one of the best (to me it's still the best) pod systems on the market.

I use Nic Salts eliquid on it but you can use MTL freebase eliquid if you want.
But i get a much more satisfying hit with Nic Salts taking slow long drags.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

@MrDeedz , I started vaping with a Twisp Clearo and later added a Nautilus mini on a Vision Spinner (not rebuildables).

I smoked 60+ cigs per day and the only way I managed to stay off the stinkies was to puff like crazy on my 2 devices whenever the urge hit.
That was the key for me staying away from cigs - whenever the urge to smoke hit, I would chain vape like crazy until it subsided.
I was recharging those batteries 3-4 times per day EACH, but it worked for me.

High nic juice is also a MUST.

All the best.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Does anyone know if the TWISP juices are Salts or Free Base NIC, on the Cue what is the NIC strength, I cant see it online.
Twisp has the CLIQ now as well, Is this better then the Cue? Sorry for all the Q's. Friday morning its will def be a TWISP or CALIBURN.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> Does anyone know if the TWISP juices are Salts or Free Base NIC, on the Cue what is the NIC strength, I cant see it online.
> Twisp has the CLIQ now as well, Is this better then the Cue? Sorry for all the Q's. Friday morning its will def be a TWISP or CALIBURN.



Twisp juices are currently all Freebase liquids. The Cue uses Freebase Liquid Pods and the Cliq Pods are the only Nic Salt in their range to date. @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

I would give another vote for the Exvape expromizer v4 MTL tank that @MrGSmokeFree suggested, it has juice control that works well, forgiving on the wicking and top to bottom airflow so no leaking. It covers the full MTL draw range, experimenting with different Mg strengths with this RTA would give you a great chance!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Hi Meneer, there is no shame or guilt if you relapse, respect to you for asking for advice, takes a really big man, including @Constantbester to own up to a relapse and ask for help and info and then take responsibility to fix it. Just keep on getting up, secret to success.
> 
> I have heard great things of the Calburn pod as well, think @Grand Guru and @Resistance ? use them, nearest to a cig like draw apparently, but my first mod was also a Twisp Clearo with Tobacco juice. Big thing is the correct nic level juice in a flavour you enjoy , and it seems you may need a 12+ to 18 to start on. Head rush central. I have vaped some Havana Nights, great juice, and tried Rodeo which I love as a evening vape from Mr Hardwicks @method1 , a NET that is reminiscent to me of a more pipe style tobacco, as well as Redwood by Pied Piper @GSM500 , also pure bliss. Stay on a higher nic level for longer and slowly back off, a lot of us go down too fast and then have a problem with satisfaction, and keep a high nic for going out, and take a spare charged battery or device.
> 
> Good luck with your journey and success starts with the first step, mental readiness. Keep us informed and keep on giving feedback, we are all rooting for you. Can’t wait to hear of your first ciggy free day and vape only.
> 
> RF



I don't have a caliburn but I think @Clouds4Days has one.
I had 2 Cue's and piffed one to a buddy.
Now I have just one and a Vladdin Re.
It's also not a bad pod system with good flavour and the pods lasts quite long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

The other pod for flavour is the Renova zero.exceptional flavour on that little thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> The other pod for flavour is the Renova zero.exceptional flavour on that little thing.


Had 2 Zeros. Got ga@tvol of keep getting factory reject pods and also the draw went to tight within a day as well with hardly any flavor, So my personal experience with the Renova was only amazing when I bought it brand new, as soon as i tried the 1st replacement pod it all went to shyte lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Thanks gents for all the support and wisdom. I have decided that i am not going to experiment with devices and different nic strenghts Fb/Salts etc for now, I want something thats going to work where the juice and the pod works perfectly as designed from the manufacturer, I cant afford to keep trialing and testing and failing so the TWISP CUE with baccy pods is what I am going to do, If i manage to stay off the stinkies for a week using the CUE I will look at getting another one or the Caliburn or the Exvape expromizer v4 MTL tank. Will keep you guys posted on how its goes if required, 
We keep what we have by giving it away and helping others,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks gents for all the support and wisdom. I have decided that i am not going to experiment with devices and different nic strenghts Fb/Salts etc for now, I want something thats going to work where the juice and the pod works perfectly as designed from the manufacturer, I cant afford to keep trialing and testing and failing so the TWISP CUE with baccy pods is what I am going to do, If i manage to stay off the stinkies for a week using the CUE I will look at getting another one or the Caliburn or the Exvape expromizer v4 MTL tank. Will keep you guys posted on how its goes if required,
> We keep what we have by giving it away and helping others,



I wish you strength through this period.its tough but,your tougher than that.
Go @MrDeedz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

All the best @MrDeedz 

The only thing is that my vape on my Rose MTL is way better than the Twisp Cue (I have the cue as well). Not just way more flavour but a deeper, richer and more intense MTL vape. And Havana Nightz juice in the Rose is way better than the Cue Tobacco pod for my taste. I’m not knocking the Cue, it’s fantastic for what it is and it’s size, but I just feel it’s not the same type of vape as a good MTL RTA. 

So my concern is that if you are like me for example, you may struggle if you’re not mad about the taste of the tobacco pod and if you need something stronger. 

Your comment that you may experiment further if the Cue works makes sense, but Maybe if it doesn’t work our for you with the Cue, then you can give something like a good MTL RTA a try.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> All the best @MrDeedz
> 
> The only thing is that my vape on my Rose MTL is way better than the Twisp Cue (I have the cue as well). Not just way more flavour but a deeper, richer and more intense MTL vape. And Havana Nightz juice in the Rose is way better than the Cue Tobacco pod for my taste. I’m not knocking the Cue, it’s fantastic for what it is and it’s size, but I just feel it’s not the same type of vape as a good MTL RTA.
> 
> So my concern is that if you are like me for example, you may struggle if you’re not mad about the taste of the tobacco pod and if you need something stronger.
> 
> Your comment that you may experiment further if the Cue works makes sense, but Maybe if it doesn’t work our for you with the Cue, then you can give something like a good MTL RTA a try.


Totally agree bud. I will def move from the Cue back to flavor chasing. Them deserts are awaiting my pallet lol. I just need to stay clean of the analogues for a 2 weeks to a month. Will def try an MTL RTA. Maybe I shouldnt be so Naive and knock down RTA's until I own one and use it and give it a good try, but Yeah I love & miss that DRIP life! Thanks to an ecig bud I have one Cue being shipped to me today, Legend dude who refused to let me pay for it just shipping! and will be off to TWISP in Bryanston shortly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Totally agree bud. I will def move from the Cue back to flavor chasing. Them deserts are awaiting my pallet lol. I just need to stay clean of the analogues for a 2 weeks to a month. Will def try an MTL RTA. Maybe I shouldnt be so Naive and know down RTA's until I own one and use it and give it a good try, but Yeah I love & miss that DRIP life! Thanks to an ecig bud I have one Cue being shipped to me today, Legend dude who refused to let me pay for it just shipping! and will be off to TWISP in Bryanston shortly


I really get where @Silver is coming from that's why i also suggested an RTA, although pod type devices are good for first vapes or even for other vapers for those times when they will only get the chance for an occasional vape so some high mg in the form of a stealth vape delivers the nicotine needed the situation you have described as someone who has already in the past advanced to RDA's i just can't see a simple pod device helping apart from as a backup for the already described occasions, if you like i think a simple pod device will just bore you to stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> I really get where @Silver is coming from that's why i also suggested an RTA, although pod type devices are good for first vapes or even for other vapers for those times when they will only get the chance for an occasional vape so some high mg in the form of a stealth vape delivers the nicotine needed the situation you have described as someone who has already in the past advanced to RDA's i just can't see a simple pod device helping apart from as a backup for the already described occasions, if you like i think a simple pod device will just bore you to stinkies!


 Most def, Over the years I have bought many Pods/AIO devices b4 pods came out and they just laid or gave them away lol. I do have my dual batt mod & RDA so maybe will check the classifieds for a good RTA at a decent price, but one that doesnt dry hit easily and easy 2 wick with no leaking


----------



## MrDeedz

sorted! eish the standard one packs a punch with throat hit lol , will get the smooth pods when these 2 are done

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> sorted! eish the standard one packs a punch with throat hit lol , will get the smooth pods when these 2 are done
> 
> View attachment 188593


It's a start towards the goal, Better than nothing

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> sorted! eish the standard one packs a punch with throat hit lol , will get the smooth pods when these 2 are done
> 
> View attachment 188593



It's a good dose of Nic. Remember not to pull on it like a Dripper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Use your current RDA setup as normal, and grab the Cue for a small session when you start craving the stinkies. Let the 2 supplement each other

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a good dose of Nic. Remember not to pull on it like a Dripper


lol u know me to well,1st test hit - direct lung hit in stealth mode and almost died in the open office

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrDeedz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Use your current RDA setup as normal, and grab the Cue for a small session when you start craving the stinkies. Let the 2 supplement each other


I failed about 4 times this month with my current RDA trying to quit the analogues, 1st time ever it was so difficult thats when i decided that I need to reach out and getting out of hand. b4 i reach point of no return, Am i alone in this experience etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I failed about 4 times this month with my current RDA trying to quit the analogues, 1st time ever it was so difficult thats when i decided that I need to reach out and getting out of hand. b4 i reach point of no return, Am i alone in this experience etc.


Depends what you mean by alone:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Depends what you mean by alone:



Id rather walk alone, GLORY GLORY LOL

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> I failed about 4 times this month with my current RDA trying to quit the analogues, 1st time ever it was so difficult thats when i decided that I need to reach out and getting out of hand. b4 i reach point of no return, Am i alone in this experience etc.



Nope you are not alone, I don't think I would be able to do it on my low-nic DL devices alone at this stage either. that's why i use my Cue alongside my regular vaping. I just vape as normal, and hit my Cue up as soon as I get that "Stinkie-feeling". Keep strong dude, you are not alone, you have the entire forum rooting for you!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Id rather walk alone, GLORY GLORY LOL


Song fits i'm not a Liverpool fan lol, i'm Nottingham Forest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @MrDeedz 
Wishing you well with it!!!
Holding thumbs that it works for you and you can achieve your goal!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Great to see @MrDeedz
> Wishing you well with it!!!
> Holding thumbs that it works for you and you can achieve your goal!


Talking about goals, after 22 years of heavy smoking i have been vaping for 8 years today and touch wood in all that time never had a relapse. How e-cigs have advanced in just 8 years is quite amazing!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> Talking about goals, after 22 years of heavy smoking i have been vaping for 8 years today and touch wood in all that time never had a relapse. How e-cigs have advanced in just 8 years is quite amazing!



Remarkable @Timwis - congrats on that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Remarkable @Timwis - congrats on that!


And i'm still waiting for Forest to get back into the Premier league

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

As promised to myself, first Item bought with my Januworry paycheck: a brand spanking new Cue to replace my Omo-dipped one! Also got the new Royale juice, some Tobacco#1 and a Leaf pod for the Cliq.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Dela Rey Steyn !
Am wondering what the Royale is like and how it compares with Tobacco #1 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Nice one @Dela Rey Steyn !
> Am wondering what the Royale is like and how it compares with Tobacco #1 ?


Will wick a RTA tonight and give you some feedback tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Will wick a RTA tonight and give you some feedback tomorrow.



Looking forward!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

So just a mini update. Had the lasst cancer stick around 14:00 and been on the Cue. Quite shocked that I made it so far lol. The biggest temptation was going out for dinner and after havin a proper Italian pasta that after meal cig was desired lol. After a few puffs I actually forgot about the stinkie or didn't crave it. Only one slight worry. In 7 hours I finished 3/4 of a new pod lol. Is that normal. I hope it ain't gona become a pod a day. Eeesh. Gona be eating 2 minute noodles haha

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> So just a mini update. Had the lasst cancer stick around 14:00 and been on the Cue. Quite shocked that I made it so far lol. The biggest temptation was going out for dinner and after havin a proper Italian pasta that after meal cig was desired lol. After a few puffs I actually forgot about the stinkie or didn't crave it. Only one slight worry. In 7 hours I finished 3/4 of a new pod lol. Is that normal. I hope it ain't gona become a pod a day. Eeesh. Gona be eating 2 minute noodles haha


It's still a "new" play thing, it will settle down. Remember to do your regular vaping in between. A pod lasts me bout 3-4 days as my "nic-fix" between regular vaping. Good luck, the hardest part is the fight in your head, and having a positive attitude and the 'want' to quit is half the battle.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> So just a mini update. Had the lasst cancer stick around 14:00 and been on the Cue. Quite shocked that I made it so far lol. The biggest temptation was going out for dinner and after havin a proper Italian pasta that after meal cig was desired lol. After a few puffs I actually forgot about the stinkie or didn't crave it. Only one slight worry. In 7 hours I finished 3/4 of a new pod lol. Is that normal. I hope it ain't gona become a pod a day. Eeesh. Gona be eating 2 minute noodles haha



I'll take the pods and noodles any day.

Well done. And that's normal to vape the cue like that. We're all different and have different needs. I vape the cue like you did today and it normally lasts me two days and what you must also remember is your cravings will subside and you'll vape it less.
I mix my diy at 6mg so I get that lekker throat hit when I need it. It's a little hard to find 6mg commercial juice these days. Most juices are 3mg and I have seen 2mg and recently 1mg.
Sometimes I mix a 30ml bottle at 9mg and drip a drop or two on my RDA coils
And take short puffs of less than a second at nothing more than 35w.
Or drip or even fill a RTA with 9mg and vape at 15-20w .
It's what works for you that makes it normal.
And you have made it this far,use that as motivation. If you haven't touched a stinkie yet why should you do it now and every day it will get easier.
Congrats and Good luck bro.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Looking forward!


So far it's winner for me @Silver. The Coffee and tobacco blends beautifully and the fruity nuances are slight yet a very welcome addition to the profile.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> So just a mini update. Had the lasst cancer stick around 14:00 and been on the Cue. Quite shocked that I made it so far lol. The biggest temptation was going out for dinner and after havin a proper Italian pasta that after meal cig was desired lol. After a few puffs I actually forgot about the stinkie or didn't crave it. Only one slight worry. In 7 hours I finished 3/4 of a new pod lol. Is that normal. I hope it ain't gona become a pod a day. Eeesh. Gona be eating 2 minute noodles haha



Congrats @MrDeedz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

CashKat88 said:


> It's a start towards the goal, Better than nothing



Good luck mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

@klipdrifter , Read this, Hopefully some insight. Day 4 today going strong with the cue. I even tried my RDA a few times but the high Nic throat hit from the Cue is working like a boss. Using the Tobacco Pod, Finished that so i am on the Polar mint Pod now, So i will be back at the Twisp stand today to stock up on the Tobacco Pods and try the latest popular Cue Pod, Mango Ice

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## klipdrifter

MrDeedz said:


> @klipdrifter , Read this, Hopefully some insight. Day 4 today going strong with the cue. I even tried my RDA a few times but the high Nic throat hit from the Cue is working like a boss. Using the Tobacco Pod, Finished that so i am on the Polar mint Pod now, So i will be back at the Twisp stand today to stock up on the Tobacco Pods and try the latest popular Cue Pod, Mango Ice


Thanks @MrDeedz I will do. I have heard a few people off forum that suggested starting with and Pod device...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks @MrDeedz I will do. I have heard a few people off forum that suggested starting with and Pod device...


Its so weird how this Cue gives you a similar feel to a cancer stick, I smoked almost 30 Winston Reds a day not the flavored cancer sticks with popping balls in them so the Tobacco Pods work well.. k@k strong ciggie, When a Cue is purchased brand new it comes with 2 Pods, 1 Tobacco and 1 other Flavor. Twisp do stock the Smoother Pods with less a throat hit so seeing that your wife smokes a lighter ciggie, if you go with the Cue buy the smooth cue pod too if the ones that come in the box are too harsh. good luck and all the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> @klipdrifter , Read this, Hopefully some insight. Day 4 today going strong with the cue. I even tried my RDA a few times but the high Nic throat hit from the Cue is working like a boss. Using the Tobacco Pod, Finished that so i am on the Polar mint Pod now, So i will be back at the Twisp stand today to stock up on the Tobacco Pods and try the latest popular Cue Pod, Mango Ice



You are a CHAMP @MrDeedz ! The first 3 days are always the hardest, it can only go better from here. I fully agree with you, the hit and feel of a Cue with a tobacco pod is the closest thing to a Ciggie that you will ever get. Very happy it is working for you, keep up the good work! We are all rooting for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

2nd Cue arrived. Backup sorted, cant rely on EishKOM.
Thank you @RenaldoRheeder for the kind gesture, You are a legend of a man, Much appreciated,
I hope to PIF this to some one else that may need it on ecig in the future if I eventually do go back to Dripping. but at this point in time I'm enjoying them Cues lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

MrDeedz said:


> 2nd Cue arrived. Backup sorted, cant rely on EishKOM.
> Thank you @RenaldoRheeder for the kind gesture, You are a legend of a man, Much appreciated,
> I hope to PIF this to some one else that may need it on ecig in the future if I eventually do go back to Dripping. but at this point in time I'm enjoying them Cues lol
> 
> View attachment 188813



It is a pleasure mate. All of the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MrDeedz

Oooh this is very nice & refreshing. Dahem!
Mango Ice. Def a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## klipdrifter

MrDeedz said:


> Its so weird how this Cue gives you a similar feel to a cancer stick, I smoked almost 30 Winston Reds a day not the flavored cancer sticks with popping balls in them so the Tobacco Pods work well.. k@k strong ciggie, When a Cue is purchased brand new it comes with 2 Pods, 1 Tobacco and 1 other Flavor. Twisp do stock the Smoother Pods with less a throat hit so seeing that your wife smokes a lighter ciggie, if you go with the Cue buy the smooth cue pod too if the ones that come in the box are too harsh. good luck and all the best


I think you convinced me @MrDeedz , will keep you posted on the progress

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

MrDeedz said:


> Oooh this is very nice & refreshing. Dahem!
> Mango Ice. Def a winner!


I wish I can get this in a 100ml bottle. 
By far the best juice available in any pod form. And I vape tobacco's and desserts normally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

klipdrifter said:


> I think you convinced me @MrDeedz , will keep you posted on the progress


Glad to be of Service Sir, But let the wifey's 1st experience not be a bad one so pay the extra 45 bux and buy the weaker strength pod/s too just in case.
those are the "smooth" range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Cornelius said:


> I wish I can get this in a 100ml bottle.
> By far the best juice available in any pod form. And I vape tobacco's and desserts normally.


Yeah if only Twisp can come up with a tasty Custard for the Cue,Something like Taruto, that would be magic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Need a quick 101 on the Cue please lol.
How do I know when the battery is fully charged? When the "e" is not flashing but just amber?
When I take a drag the "e" flashes, Does that mean the battery is low as my pod was almost finished as well?
How do you know when the battery is about to die?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> Need a quick 101 on the Cue please lol.
> How do I know when the battery is fully charged? When the "e" is not flashing but just amber?
> When I take a drag the "e" flashes, Does that mean the battery is low as my pod was almost finished as well?
> How do you know when the battery is about to die?


On the older model Cue's the amber light would flash when the batt got low. The new ones turn red when the batt is low. The device is fully charged when there are no lights on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> On the older model Cue's the amber light would flash when the batt got low. The new ones turn red when the batt is low. The device is fully charged when there are no lights on.


U are legend, was a Mind Fug as I have 1 new and 1 old and didnt know WTF was going on LMAO . makes sense, Damn so i have never charged it full till the light when off , oh craps haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NOOB

@MrDeedz

I started smoking whilst still at school, during the December holidays between (what was then) Standard 7 and 8. After school I tried multiple times to quit, but with little success.

My Mom was a smoker and she passed away on 31 January 2017 (after her third or fourth heart attack). My daughter was just over a month old when my Mom passed away. She would grow up without ever knowing her Grandmother and I realised that I *had* to quit if I were to see my daughter grow up and if I were to be a part of her life, but with my track record, I wasn't sure whether I would have much success.

In 2018 a colleague and friend allowed me to take a hit on his setup (correct me if I'm wrong with the date here @Hypersonic136 ). A little while thereafter, I bought the exact same mod, but with a different RTA than the one he had. I got a Voopoo Drag with a Wotofo Bravo.

I tried my best, but was only able to alternate between vaping and smoking. I'd start my day off with a Stuyvesant Menthol (Boost) and a cup of coffee, and would have a couple of smokes during the course of the day and vaping in between. The wife often reminded me that I had wasted money on buying a vape setup whilst still smoking and complained more often than not about the way I smelled after having a smoke, which I can understand.

It took a long time for me to alternate between smoking and vaping during the day and only vaping at night, when I was at home with my wife and daughter. 

On the evening of the 23rd of November 2019, we had a braai at my house with family members. It was a bit of bender and I had smoked more that evening than I had in a long time. I woke up the next morning, lungs hurting a bit, and decided that I was going to pick up my mod instead of my pack of smokes, or what was left of it.

Today marks the 68th day since I last had a smoke.

I clearly remember a comment my brother had made at yet another braai. It was about two weeks after I last had a smoke and I said to him that I missed the taste of a cigarette while sipping away on a "beverage"  I was definitely not intending on lighting up, but at that moment, I missed the taste.

He said "If you haven't had a smoke in two weeks, you'll only make an ass of yourself if you light up now". Since then I've had good days and bad days (like we all do), but every time I thought of how I missed the taste, or if I was in a stressful situation, or just plain stripped my moer, I thought of what my brother had said to me and, instead of lighting up, I grabbed a hold of my mod and puffed away.

Everybody is unique. For some, the change is easier than for others. For some, it takes a little longer to make the change than for others. Some relapse and others don't. To this day I can't tell you what exactly flipped the switch in my brain on that specific day, after more than a year of trying to quit. Maybe I was just gatvol, maybe it was just perseverance.

All I can say is that we are all here and we all share a common goal, to quit and to keep it that way for as long as we can. We're all human and chances are some of us will relapse at some point in time. I commend you for reaching out and trying your level best to quit.

This is an amazing community and I think I speak for everyone here when I say that we will always be here to support our brothers and sisters in our battle to quit. I don't care how many times you, or anyone else, has relapsed, a) don't be too hard on yourself, b) reach out and speak up for help/advice, c) perseverance is key!!

Keep doing what you're doing and let us know how it goes.

Regards.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

NOOB said:


> @MrDeedz
> 
> I started smoking whilst still at school, during the December holidays between (what was then) Standard 7 and 8. After school I tried multiple times to quit, but with little success.
> 
> My Mom was a smoker and she passed away on 31 January 2017 (after her third or fourth heart attack). My daughter was just over a month old when my Mom passed away. She would grow up without ever knowing her Grandmother and I realised that I *had* to quit if I were to see my daughter grow up and if I were to be a part of her life, but with my track record, I wasn't sure whether I would have much success.
> 
> In 2018 a colleague and friend allowed me to take a hit on his setup (correct me if I'm wrong with the date here @Hypersonic136 ). A little while thereafter, I bought the exact same mod, but with a different RTA than the one he had. I got a Voopoo Drag with a Wotofo Bravo.
> 
> I tried my best, but was only able to alternate between vaping and smoking. I'd start my day off with a Stuyvesant Menthol (Boost) and a cup of coffee, and would have a couple of smokes during the course of the day and vaping in between. The wife often reminded me that I had wasted money on buying a vape setup whilst still smoking and complained more often than not about the way I smelled after having a smoke, which I can understand.
> 
> It took a long time for me to alternate between smoking and vaping during the day and only vaping at night, when I was at home with my wife and daughter.
> 
> On the evening of the 23rd of November 2019, we had a braai at my house with family members. It was a bit of bender and I had smoked more that evening than I had in a long time. I woke up the next morning, lungs hurting a bit, and decided that I was going to pick up my mod instead of my pack of smokes, or what was left of it.
> 
> Today marks the 68th day since I last had a smoke.
> 
> I clearly remember a comment my brother had made at yet another braai. It was about two weeks after I last had a smoke and I said to him that I missed the taste of a cigarette while sipping away on a "beverage"  I was definitely not intending on lighting up, but at that moment, I missed the taste.
> 
> He said "If you haven't had a smoke in two weeks, you'll only make an ass of yourself if you light up now". Since then I've had good days and bad days (like we all do), but every time I thought of how I missed the taste, or if I was in a stressful situation, or just plain stripped my moer, I thought of what my brother had said to me and, instead of lighting up, I grabbed a hold of my mod and puffed away.
> 
> Everybody is unique. For some, the change is easier than for others. For some, it takes a little longer to make the change than for others. Some relapse and others don't. To this day I can't tell you what exactly flipped the switch in my brain on that specific day, after more than a year of trying to quit. Maybe I was just gatvol, maybe it was just perseverance.
> 
> All I can say is that we are all here and we all share a common goal, to quit and to keep it that way for as long as we can. We're all human and chances are some of us will relapse at some point in time. I commend you for reaching out and trying your level best to quit.
> 
> This is an amazing community and I think I speak for everyone here when I say that we will always be here to support our brothers and sisters in our battle to quit. I don't care how many times you, or anyone else, has relapsed, a) don't be too hard on yourself, b) reach out and speak up for help/advice, c) perseverance is key!!
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Regards.


Congratulations @NOOB , perseverance pays dividends! I think you eventually got to the point where a lot of people come to in trying to quit, it’s when you stop trying so hard and quit by accident. Great stuff and wishing you well on your vape only journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

NOOB said:


> @MrDeedz
> 
> I started smoking whilst still at school, during the December holidays between (what was then) Standard 7 and 8. After school I tried multiple times to quit, but with little success.
> 
> My Mom was a smoker and she passed away on 31 January 2017 (after her third or fourth heart attack). My daughter was just over a month old when my Mom passed away. She would grow up without ever knowing her Grandmother and I realised that I *had* to quit if I were to see my daughter grow up and if I were to be a part of her life, but with my track record, I wasn't sure whether I would have much success.
> 
> In 2018 a colleague and friend allowed me to take a hit on his setup (correct me if I'm wrong with the date here @Hypersonic136 ). A little while thereafter, I bought the exact same mod, but with a different RTA than the one he had. I got a Voopoo Drag with a Wotofo Bravo.
> 
> I tried my best, but was only able to alternate between vaping and smoking. I'd start my day off with a Stuyvesant Menthol (Boost) and a cup of coffee, and would have a couple of smokes during the course of the day and vaping in between. The wife often reminded me that I had wasted money on buying a vape setup whilst still smoking and complained more often than not about the way I smelled after having a smoke, which I can understand.
> 
> It took a long time for me to alternate between smoking and vaping during the day and only vaping at night, when I was at home with my wife and daughter.
> 
> On the evening of the 23rd of November 2019, we had a braai at my house with family members. It was a bit of bender and I had smoked more that evening than I had in a long time. I woke up the next morning, lungs hurting a bit, and decided that I was going to pick up my mod instead of my pack of smokes, or what was left of it.
> 
> Today marks the 68th day since I last had a smoke.
> 
> I clearly remember a comment my brother had made at yet another braai. It was about two weeks after I last had a smoke and I said to him that I missed the taste of a cigarette while sipping away on a "beverage"  I was definitely not intending on lighting up, but at that moment, I missed the taste.
> 
> He said "If you haven't had a smoke in two weeks, you'll only make an ass of yourself if you light up now". Since then I've had good days and bad days (like we all do), but every time I thought of how I missed the taste, or if I was in a stressful situation, or just plain stripped my moer, I thought of what my brother had said to me and, instead of lighting up, I grabbed a hold of my mod and puffed away.
> 
> Everybody is unique. For some, the change is easier than for others. For some, it takes a little longer to make the change than for others. Some relapse and others don't. To this day I can't tell you what exactly flipped the switch in my brain on that specific day, after more than a year of trying to quit. Maybe I was just gatvol, maybe it was just perseverance.
> 
> All I can say is that we are all here and we all share a common goal, to quit and to keep it that way for as long as we can. We're all human and chances are some of us will relapse at some point in time. I commend you for reaching out and trying your level best to quit.
> 
> This is an amazing community and I think I speak for everyone here when I say that we will always be here to support our brothers and sisters in our battle to quit. I don't care how many times you, or anyone else, has relapsed, a) don't be too hard on yourself, b) reach out and speak up for help/advice, c) perseverance is key!!
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Regards.



Bro,that's Awesome and respect to your bro. for the audible adjustment.
I also get that feeling sometimes and when I do the Twisp tobacco is my go to.
But then again any Twisp juice takes my cravings away no matter the NIC content and flavour.
Congrats on the achievement and keep it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## NOOB

@Room Fogger 

I whole heartedly agree. I think we're all so hell bent on giving up and trying so hard that we completely forget that there are no guidelines for quiting.

@Resistance 

Thanks. I might look into a Twisp of sorts at some point in time for those "bad" days. 

I am currently just taking it a day at time and reminding myself that I managed to go without a smoke the day before, so I'll be able to get through today as well.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I smoked more than a pack of Camels per day for over 30 years. I started vaping just over five years ago. From the first day of vaping I didn't touch another stinky. I had never tried to stop smoking before. I also had no real intention of trying vaping to stop smoking. I love gadgets and thought that I would just try it out for fun. 

After the first few puffs on an Ego Clearomizer something must have clicked in my brain which convinced me that it was a total replacement for smoking. I never looked back. I started buying new kit like there was no tomorrow. I think that I was also lucky to be one of the early users because new groundbreaking stuff was coming out at an amazing rate. For a gadget freak, it was an exciting time. When the Subtank Mini RBA came out it was game over for smoking.

I was "lucky" because, as I said earlier, something just clicked and I truly believed that there was no reason to smoke again because vaping was not only a good replacement but it was in fact far better. My addiction to smoking was based on nic plus the rituals associated with smoking (habit). Vaping provided an infinitely customisable nic delivery system which was far superior to smoking which was based solely on more cigs equals more nic. The vaping rituals are way more intricate than the smoking ones. There is an almost infinite number of variables to play with (mods,RTAs, RBA,s RDTAs, batteries, chargers, DIY juice, coils, cotton, etc. etc. etc.).

Perhaps the greatest influence on me was the Ecigssa forum. Everything was new and exciting and I was able to share in the progress with a great bunch of fellow enthusiasts. Things have changed in the vaping world and the focus of the forum has also changed. What remains is the desire to help others to quit smoking.

Good luck @MrDeedz .

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## AZAM-ZN

U can have the best of gear ,AIO, pod systems , Nic salts etc, however will all still come back to U and how important it is to U to quit the stinkies.... Smoked for 27 years, going on just over 1.5 years cigarette free now and I can assure u it’s not so easy to quit... Will take a lot of willpower; support from people around you and all the vape stuff off course.... Take 1 day at a time and stay strong.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

I am now stinkie free since September of 2012. For those that can remember back that far, we had a bad time of things. I was on 20-30 per day, and I hear you, more when potting.
But what was this vaping thing, man this looks like an answer but we did not have a lot of choice and almost exclusively MTL. Cigalikes, small pen style devices and then the big breakthrough, tanks with wicks. This was what did the trick for me but throughout all of that journey I was using 36mg juice and I believe that is what ultimately pulled me off the addiction to stinkies.

I have however seen first hand how many people have said I want off the stinkies and then and gone out and on the advice of the vaping shop salesperson bought a 200 w dual 18650 mod and disposable tanks with a 0.15 coil and 3mg nic juice. 

This will not work and I have given up trying to explain why the very expensive kit they just bought will not help with the addiction. I just get abused and told vaping is !@#%.

Many years ago I read a paper about human nicotine demand. I was astonished at how much nicotine is in other foodstuffs and plants and how the body has a natural demand for nicotine. This is why it does not poison us. It also explained why if we smoke as teens our body's demand more as adults.

To my mind this all makes sense and if my 2c is worth 2c then I can almost categorize the requirements.

Heavy smoker trying to quit equals MTL device pushing high nic content. Long battery life and minimum fuss tank. (It really is easy to pull out a box and a lighter and stick a stinkie in your face)

Light smoker or social smoker looking to convert equals trendy mod, med to low nic juice and maybe a tank with easy to change pre built coils

Vaper: here we can go mad. I consider myself in this category but previously was in the first. Vaping is now a lifestyle a continuous learning curve of mods , tanks, batteries, coil building and DIY juice blending. A hobby that can take me from an all day MTL to a cloud chasing dual clapton. From a Pico with a Melo to a EHPRO semi mech mod and Nano wasp.

So to the OP, your journey has just begun, if it is too hot, let the window down a bit, get some wind in your hair and enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## MrDeedz

Morning gents, Hope all is well your side, today marks 3 weeks going strong lol. Im also very strong on them Cue pods needless to say lol. Almost on a pod a day. I have a Zeus single coil RTA. Yesterday I topped it up with some 3mg Juice and eish Its hard to believe that I dont get any throat hit from 3mg anymore which is scary.
I would like to gain some easy to understand knowledge: 
What is the main differences between a MTL RTA and a Normal RTA?
Is it mainly just the draw?
MTL RTA's use high nic freebase juices and different coils?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Morning gents, Hope all is well your side, today marks 3 weeks going strong lol. Im also very strong on them Cue pods needless to say lol. Almost on a pod a day. I have a Zeus single coil RTA. Yesterday I topped it up with some 3mg Juice and eish Its hard to believe that I dont get any throat hit from 3mg anymore which is scary.
> I would like to gain some easy to understand knowledge:
> What is the main differences between a MTL RTA and a Normal RTA?
> Is it mainly just the draw?
> MTL RTA's use high nic freebase juices and different coils?


@MrDeedz , Biggest difference is that MTL rta’s are usually single coil units that use a higher resistance coil and a tighter draw to mimic the “ciggy” type draw. They can vary from very tight, to loose MTL but can also be used for a restricted DL, tank dependent. Not all of them have that ability to do both perfectly.
I have found that I sometimes get better flavour from MTL than DL, and you usually do higher nic 50/50 juices in them, some can handle 60/40 and even 70/30. Examples, OBS MTL has a vey tight draw imho, Savour looser to slightly restricted DL, Siren 2 best all rounder for me. You will have to try a couple to find your sweet spot.

BTW, I love my Zeus for flavour, but the airflow is nearly fully closed these days if I use it! If you need some more info pm me, I may even be able to do a meetup location depending where in Gauteng you are for you to try some of mine to give you a better idea. Have 2 pod systems you can try as well that work well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Firstly, congrats on the three weeks stinky free.

Regarding doing 3mg DL. IMHO the biggest mistake made when quitting is moving over to lower nic too early. It's fun to do some low nic DL when you are quitting but I don't think one should try to reduce nic early on. After about a month of quitting our confidence seems to grow and we tell ourselves that we have done the job and can now move on to the next phase of reducing nic. I believe that this is often the reason why people "successfully" quit, but then return to smoking after a few months.

I realise that you are still using the Cue. This is good. Don't be tempted to reduce the pod by substituting the DL RTA.

One of our well-known forumites (you know who you are ) has been stinky free for years but still vapes 18mg MTL most of the time because he likes the throat hit. IMO there is absolutely nothing wrong with this. Nic is not our enemy..... smoking tobacco is.

Just my 2mg worth. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Room Fogger said:


> If you need some more info pm me, I may even be able to do a meetup location depending where in Gauteng you are for you to try some of mine to give you a better idea. Have 2 pod systems you can try as well that work well.



@Room Fogger strikes again. Great offer.

I recall that when I "rated" you I said something along the lines of "you are a true vaper's friend". This has always proven to be the case. Rock on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

I have a couple of single coil RDA's that @Room Fogger can pick up for you should you be interested. Might even have a sqounker to go with it. Let me know, the clever guys will just have to help you with the right coil options for MTL as I am a DL vaper.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

MrDeedz said:


> Wow we are cut from the same cloth brother LOL. I was actually thinking of tobacco juice in an RDA, The twisp did cross my mind but we all know how we all bantered TWISP back in the day lol, But I cant lie the Twisp Clearo is what got me off ciggies back in the day, With that Tobacco juice that had a woody taste to me and the only tobacco juice i could enjoy, Think I, gona get a twisp cue on payday and give it a bash. i might need 3 Cues if it works lol, addict behavior, always needed back ups on backups and i dont think the cue battery lasts long, thanks for the post and honesty, Much appreciated


Have you considered doing an MTL RDA/RDTA with a squonker? 
You can run it on the "hotter" side if you want and the RDA should get you closer to a "wet" vape, not that it will ever get close to a big DL RDA setup.
I agree with some of the advice about getting a good tobacco liquid with a nice sharp throat hit and good Nic levels, as I can only assume it's that tobacco comfort that pulls you back to the stinkies.
I was on 20+ a day and am coming up on a year without (18 March will be a VERY big day in my life) and my daily vape is a 12mg tobacco in a Kayfun Lite. I vary between three juices, each with a different accent to battle the sensory fatigue. This is my habitual fix, then I have a DL setup that changes every week as my "sweet treat" in-between the tobaccos.
What works for me may not work for you, so you need to find that setup that gives you that same initial "aahhhh" feeling that a slow drag of a cigarette gives you at the end of a long day. Once you find that, you are golden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Firstly, congrats on the three weeks stinky free.
> 
> Regarding doing 3mg DL. IMHO the biggest mistake made when quitting is moving over to lower nic too early. It's fun to do some low nic DL when you are quitting but I don't think one should try to reduce nic early on. After about a month of quitting our confidence seems to grow and we tell ourselves that we have done the job and can now move on to the next phase of reducing nic. I believe that this is often the reason why people "successfully" quit, but then return to smoking after a few months.
> 
> I realise that you are still using the Cue. This is good. Don't be tempted to reduce the pod by substituting the DL RTA.
> 
> One of our well-known forumites (you know who you are ) has been stinky free for years but still vapes 18mg MTL most of the time because he likes the throat hit. IMO there is absolutely nothing wrong with this. Nic is not our enemy..... smoking tobacco is.
> 
> Just my 2mg worth. Keep up the good work.


I totally agree with all what you said there. If you’re starting at a high level of Nic to get off the stinkies then don’t be afraid to take your time to wean yourself off very slowly otherwise you’re running the risk of a bounce off effect. Try setting very affordable targets and be patient if you can’t cut down on the Nic then you are not ready yet or maybe that is simply your sweet spot and you have to accept it. I started at 18mg 3 and a half year ago and I’m at 1mg in MTL Mode most of the time nowadays but still do feel the urge to up the Nic a bit from time to time. Enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Thanks, Thats why I love this forum, always helps to outsource your thinking, After reading Puffs & Room Foggers insightful comments it struck home, Not gona think I am done now and back to 3mg juices on an RDA. I just miss being a flavor chaser but lately I realized I need the NIC hit.



Went to my local twips stand now and stocked up for another 10 days after the comments, 





Will revisit THE MTL RTA topic again maybe at the end of the month and see if the budget permits me getting a decent MTL RTA even if its second.

There are 3 MTL RTA's I would do research on that Jurgen from this forum recommended to me. Met him over the wknd. Top bloke with alot of knowledge! 

eXpromizer v4
Ammit MTL
Hellvape MD

Will Def take you up on that invite in the near future @Room Fogger . Need to test a few MTL RTA's and see if its actually something I would like. Much appreesh for this.

Thanks again guys for sharing the love and insight!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks, Thats why I love this forum, always helps to outsource your thinking, After reading Puffs & Room Foggers insightful comments it struck home, Not gona think I am done now and back to 3mg juices on an RDA. I just miss being a flavor chaser but lately I realized I need the NIC hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my local twips stand now and stocked up for another 10 days after the comments,
> View attachment 190102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will revisit THE MTL RTA topic again maybe at the end of the month and see if the budget permits me getting a decent MTL RTA even if its second.
> 
> There are 3 MTL RTA's I would do research on that Jurgen from this forum recommended to me. Met him over the wknd. Top bloke with alot of knowledge!
> 
> eXpromizer v4
> Ammit MTL
> Hellvape MD
> 
> Will Def take you up on that invite in the near future @Room Fogger . Need to test a few MTL RTA's and see if its actually something I would like. Much appreesh for this.
> 
> Thanks again guys for sharing the love and insight!



If you do decide to go RTA/RDA the Nautilus 2 is also a good option with variable airflow that can be dialed in to mimic the draw from a stinkie and it works with NIC salts too. The Berserker RDA is also a winner. I didn't try the RTA but it's on my wishlist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @MrDeedz
Great achievement!!

With MTL, I find I need higher Nic
And I also find that the throat hit I get on a MTL setup with higher Nic is way more intense (and pleasurable) than lower Nic on a Direct Lung device. 

That said I have also liked direct lung a lot because on some juices it’s just more suited to it for me. But a different sensation altogether. 

So doing both with favourite juices seems to work well.

I have heard good things about the expromiser v4 and have my eye on it. Get a good MTL RTA and try it out. But you need to experiment with the juices. Some work better than others imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Resistance said:


> If you do decide to go RTA/RDA the Nautilus 2 is also a good option with variable airflow that can be dialed in to mimic the draw from a stinkie and it works with NIC salts too. The Berserker RDA is also a winner. I didn't try the RTA but it's on my wishlist.


The Nautilus 2 kinda looks like bender from Futurama






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> The Nautilus 2 kinda looks like bender from Futurama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


For me the main thing is it works great and I will also take a throat hit over flavour but on this ATTY I get both so I'm content with the looks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Morning gents. Any personal reviews on the Berseker Mini RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Congrats @MrDeedz
> Great achievement!!
> 
> With MTL, I find I need higher Nic
> And I also find that the throat hit I get on a MTL setup with higher Nic is way more intense (and pleasurable) than lower Nic on a Direct Lung device.
> 
> That said I have also liked direct lung a lot because on some juices it’s just more suited to it for me. But a different sensation altogether.
> 
> So doing both with favourite juices seems to work well.
> 
> I have heard good things about the expromiser v4 and have my eye on it. Get a good MTL RTA and try it out. But you need to experiment with the juices. Some work better than others imo.


Most Def mate. I am gonna have to find the right NIC strength and flavor profile. Looking for that "sweet" spot all over again lol. how fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Morning gents. Any personal reviews on the Berseker Mini RTA?


No I never had one,always wanted one, but I have an RDA. And when I got the right coil in there VV superfine MTL that @Silver recommend, I could not put it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Most Def mate. I am gonna have to find the right NIC strength and flavor profile. Looking for that "sweet" spot all over again lol. how fun


For me - 8_12mg and play with the wattage (coil 0.5-1.0) An RTA is different to a pod system from my experience. If I go to high on NIC and have the wattage too low I start coughing unless I have a 1-2ohm coil on 12mg plus juice. too high a wattage and everything burns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

I find this thread so helpful but just a question to the people on this thread, how would you compare the Caliburn or the Bo One to the Cue? Better, worse, same...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> I find this thread so helpful but just a question to the people on this thread, how would you compare the Caliburn or the Bo One to the Cue? Better, worse, same...



I can't answer that question. I have a cue and a Vladdin RE. I'd rate the Vladdin as good as the Cue as the refillable option, but that's only one perspective. The juice is the other half of the equation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

So i got me a Berserker. Brace yourselves Many Q's Inbound lol.
Excited to start a new vape journey on MTL RTA's . Lets see how it goes. 
Just some quick Q's please:
Any recommended Flavor coils for the Berseker Mini gents?
Do i use normal freebase juice in an MTL RTA or HAVE to use MTL Juice?
Not sure what Nic strength my first bottle of juice should be to give it a try?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> No I never had one,always wanted one, but I have an RDA. And when I got the right coil in there VV superfine MTL that @Silver recommend, I could not put it down.


What does VV stand for bud? And where do you source this coil from? Price?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> So i got me a Berserker. Brace yourselves Many Q's Inbound lol.
> Excited to start a new vape journey on MTL RTA's . Lets see how it goes.
> Just some quick Q's please:
> Any recommended Flavor coils for the Berseker Mini gents?
> Do i use normal freebase juice in an MTL RTA or HAVE to use MTL Juice?
> Not sure what Nic strength my first bottle of juice should be to give it a try?
> 
> 
> View attachment 190322



1. Can't go wrong with a TCC Coil! https://thecoilcompany.co.za/products/mtl-fused-clapton 
2. MTL Juice is either Freebase Nicotine in a higher concentration (12-18mg+) or Nic Salts (20-50mg+)
3. 12 - 18mg Freebase should hit the spot and provide good throat hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> What does VV stand for bud? And where do you source this coil from? Price?


VV is vandy vape, they make a MTL coil called the super fine and it is awesome, I actually preffer just regular round wire 26 Gauge(kanthal or Ni80) , 10 wraps, that's the best flavour for me at around 0.8 to 1.2 ohms 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> What does VV stand for bud? And where do you source this coil from? Price?


@Resistance is referring to VandyVape superfine MTL wire, great in the MTL tanks and BB as well. I use a 6 wrap 2.5 mm coil, comes to about 0.8 Ohm, that’s on the 30*3 in 38 version I think, you get a 32*3 in 38 that is even higher resistance.

You can try normal 70/30 freebase juice, wicking is a bit more forgiving in the MTL RTA’s, but 60/40 or 50/50, most MTL juices are mixed a 50/50 will ensure no dry hits. Because of the craving I would suggest you start at 12 mg minimum or higher if you can find, not sure, and see if that works, if you need higher a plan can be made to up it to 18 for you, but I feel it’s high enough for you to to start and know off the bat if it is going to work. I have 100mg freebase for a quick top up to adjust if necessary without influencing the profile too much. If you battle you can buy VandyVape premade MTL coils in 1.2 Ohm configuration as well, not sure who has stock, just search for it. Couple of local vendors stock it, can’t remember where I got mine from.

Enjoy and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

12mg and play with the wattage. If you get the MTL wire you can even play with different resistance coils till you figure out your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> 12mg and play with the wattage. If you get the MTL wire you can even play with different resistance coils till you figure out your sweet spot.


Thanks I prefer purchasing coils, I dont like building em, will try this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance is referring to VandyVape superfine MTL wire, great in the MTL tanks and BB as well. I use a 6 wrap 2.5 mm coil, comes to about 0.8 Ohm, that’s on the 30*3 in 38 version I think, you get a 32*3 in 38 that is even higher resistance.
> 
> You can try normal 70/30 freebase juice, wicking is a bit more forgiving in the MTL RTA’s, but 60/40 or 50/50, most MTL juices are mixed a 50/50 will ensure no dry hits. Because of the craving I would suggest you start at 12 mg minimum or higher if you can find, not sure, and see if that works, if you need higher a plan can be made to up it to 18 for you, but I feel it’s high enough for you to to start and know off the bat if it is going to work. I have 100mg freebase for a quick top up to adjust if necessary without influencing the profile too much. If you battle you can buy VandyVape premade MTL coils in 1.2 Ohm configuration as well, not sure who has stock, just search for it. Couple of local vendors stock it, can’t remember where I got mine from.
> 
> Enjoy and many happy clouds to you.


Much appreciate for the details and advice, now a new can of worms my fav juices dont come in 12MG LOL, Will have to start sampling what i can get my hands on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrDeedz said:


> Much appreciate for the details and advice, now a new can of worms my fav juices dont come in 12MG LOL, Will have to start sampling what i can get my hands on




You could also buy some nic and add it to your existing juices.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You could also buy some nic and add it to your existing juices.


Damn I literally just gave 1 and half bottles of NIC away last week to a work colleague lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Ask for the half bottle back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

So my fellow MTL Gurus I would like to take this opportunity to ask you to show off your MTL SETUP please.
I am the matchy matchy type, Setups aka Tanks mods drip tips must match LOL. now I have a stainless Berseker and a very weird colored Dual batt MOD and they dont look lekker together I think.
Is it possible to use the Berseker mini MTL Tank on a single battery mod?
Want to check the classifieds out for a Mod thats maybe stainless or black that i might like. Something nice and compact, not heavy or big.

This is my mod lol :

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Ask for the half bottle back


LOL i sold my entire DIY setup to start the MTL/Pod journey. I then gave him the NIC I had aside as well thinking I will Never need it again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> LOL i sold my entire DIY setup to start the MTL/Pod journey. I then gave him the NIC I had aside as well thinking I will Never need it again


For MTL NIC is a lifesaver I don't need flavour if you have NIC and VG so keep a bottle in the fridge,preferably VG NIC so you don't alter your PG/VG ratio too much when you NIC up a juice PG,but works aswell

And on that other question...none of my MTL tanks and mods match and there's nothing wrong with the mod you're using.it might just last you all week before you need to recharge you batts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> So my fellow MTL Gurus I would like to take this opportunity to ask you to show off your MTL SETUP please.
> I am the matchy matchy type, Setups aka Tanks mods drip tips must match LOL. now I have a stainless Berseker and a very weird colored Dual batt MOD and they dont look lekker together I think.
> Is it possible to use the Berseker mini MTL Tank on a single battery mod?
> Want to check the classifieds out for a Mod thats maybe stainless or black that i might like. Something nice and compact, not heavy or big.
> 
> This is my mod lol :
> View attachment 190332



Humble Pico, my first one and still going strong


Vinci with adapter


Aegis Mini


3 of the 5 on duty today.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

MTL devices on rotation at the moment 







Little Evod 
VM Berry Blaze 18mg with some extra menthol added. 6 Watts. 2 ohm stock Evod coil 
(PS, menthol adds a bit of punch to the throat hit)

Reo RM2
Blackbird blend. About 12mg. It’s a 0.5 ohm paracoil so about 30 Watts. Just lovely. Strong throat hit and gorgeous flavour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Room Fogger said:


> Humble Pico, my first one and still going strong
> View attachment 190349
> 
> Vinci with adapter
> View attachment 190350
> 
> Aegis Mini
> View attachment 190351
> 
> 3 of the 5 on duty today.


Wow a PICO. blast from the past lol, PICO and Melo III atomizer was my 1st setup I ever bought when I quit stinkies the 1st time after the Twisp clearo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> MTL devices on rotation at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Evod
> VM Berry Blaze 18mg with some extra menthol added. 6 Watts. 2 ohm stock Evod coil
> (PS, menthol adds a bit of punch to the throat hit)
> 
> Reo RM2
> Blackbird blend. About 12mg. It’s a 0.5 ohm paracoil so about 30 Watts. Just lovely. Strong throat hit and gorgeous flavour


Interesting setup on the right there Silver. the Reo, Is that a squonker or BB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> For MTL NIC is a lifesaver I don't need flavour if you have NIC and VG so keep a bottle in the fridge,preferably VG NIC so you don't alter your PG/VG ratio too much when you NIC up a juice PG,but works aswell
> 
> And on that other question...none of my MTL tanks and mods match and there's nothing wrong with the mod you're using.it might just last you all week before you need to recharge you batts.


But then mate if u bumping up the NIC in a Juice. theoretically musnt it still steep again for a few days so that it mixes and binds with the other ingredients? I dont have a magnetic stirrer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Very few people use a magnetic stirrer anymore. They were part of the original hype. Many of our best mixologists just shake and leave the juice for the juice related time to steep. They also shake it from time to time during the steeping period.

I don't think that there will be any problem adding nic and doing a shake and vape. After all, that is what we do for all "shake and vape" juices such as fruits. The original juice has already steeped. Even if it's not a fruit you could shake it and vape. If it sits for a while you could always give it another shake before you refill. 

I would recommend PG Nic as it is easier to mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

MrDeedz said:


> Wow a PICO. blast from the past lol, PICO and Melo III atomizer was my 1st setup I ever bought when I quit stinkies the 1st time after the Twisp clearo.



Waddaya mean, blast from the past. i still have two Pico's and a Pico DUAL used on a regular basis. My Melo tanks also working strong. Reliable as a Pajero.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> Interesting setup on the right there Silver. the Reo, Is that a squonker or BB?



Thanks @MrDeedz , 
The Reo is a squonker. It’s a marvelous reliable device. Mechanical and tough.
My Reos have been in daily use since I got them about 5 years ago. No problems, they just go and go and go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> But then mate if u bumping up the NIC in a Juice. theoretically musnt it still steep again for a few days so that it mixes and binds with the other ingredients? I dont have a magnetic stirrer.



I bump up the Nic very often in my juices with PG Nic
Shake and vape and it’s fine for me
No need for long steeping etc
One just needs to shake it quite well to blend it in nicely so you don’t get “Nic hot spots”
(Also shake the Nic additive well before adding it in)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Thanks @MrDeedz ,
> The Reo is a squonker. It’s a marvelous reliable device. Mechanical and tough.
> My Reos have been in daily use since I got them about 5 years ago. No problems, they just go and go and go.


So you have a squonker with BF connect to a MTL RDA ? Very small for an RDA. Just trying to get my head around what that tank actually is LOL,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> I bump up the Nic very often in my juices with PG Nic
> Shake and vape and it’s fine for me
> No need for long steeping etc
> One just needs to shake it quite well to blend it in nicely so you don’t get “Nic hot spots”
> (Also shake the Nic additive well before adding it in)


So that means u bumping up the NIC in Havannah nights? Was hoping Naeem makes it in a 12mg but not the MTL Range the normal one in 60 or 100ML.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> So my fellow MTL Gurus I would like to take this opportunity to ask you to show off your MTL SETUP please.
> I am the matchy matchy type, Setups aka Tanks mods drip tips must match LOL. now I have a stainless Berseker and a very weird colored Dual batt MOD and they dont look lekker together I think.
> Is it possible to use the Berseker mini MTL Tank on a single battery mod?
> Want to check the classifieds out for a Mod thats maybe stainless or black that i might like. Something nice and compact, not heavy or big.
> 
> This is my mod lol :
> View attachment 190332


The Berserker Mini would look great on top of the Cold Steel 100, comes in stainless Steel for matchy, matchy. Loads going for it including it will accommodate 21700 battery. Only con whenever a fresh battery is inserted the wattage always defaults to 35W no matter what atty' is on top!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> The Berserker Mini would look great on top of the Cold Steel 100, comes in stainless Steel for matchy, matchy. Loads going for it including it will accommodate 21700 battery. Only con whenever a fresh battery is inserted the wattage always defaults to 35W no matter what atty' is on top!


Google it, Damn it looks good mate, What sort of mods are these, Can i just search Regulated mods to find similar types on a few vape shops online pages to have a browse, 21700 though, I will need to get rid of my 18650's and charger if i go this way .lol it never ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> The Berserker Mini would look great on top of the Cold Steel 100, comes in stainless Steel for matchy, matchy. Loads going for it including it will accommodate 21700 battery. Only con whenever a fresh battery is inserted the wattage always defaults to 35W no matter what atty' is on top!


Damn the Price brand new not shy as well , I see that now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Damn the Price brand new not shy as well , I see that now


If you are looking for a budget mod you might have to skip the matchy, matchy idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> If you are looking for a budget mod you might have to skip the matchy, matchy idea!


For sure unless I find something on the classifieds. Thanks for this, Im loving it and its added onto my wish list, I was actually browsing for a pen type mod but 18650, But i dont think a single batt 18650 mod on a RTA is going to give me decent battery life? obviously dependent on the build


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> For sure unless I find something on the classifieds. Thanks for this, Im loving it and its added onto my wish list, I was actually browsing for a pen type mod but 18650, But i dont think a single batt 18650 mod on a RTA is going to give me decent battery life? obviously dependent on the build


Beserker Mini you are looking at between 9W - 18W build and draw dependant so an 18650 will give good life, a 21700 would be bonus time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Beserker Mini you are looking at between 9W - 18W build and draw dependant so an 18650 will give good life, a 21700 would be bonus time.


The 80W tube version of the Tesla Punk is an option!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

@MrDeedz I used the Berserker Mini on a silver Uwell Nunchaku mod and it was suuuuuper sexy! If you want 21700, then consider the new Nunchaku 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> The 80W tube version of the Tesla Punk is an option!


Sorry 86W punk not 80W

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tesla-punk-86w-vw-mod.t57478/

I have no idea of prices in SA


----------



## MrDeedz

I seen this : But not sure if it would work.

Rincoe Mechman 80W 18650 Mod Black
Power Range: 1~80W
TC Modes Support: Ni200 / Ti / SS316L
Powered by Single 18650 Battery (not included)
Power Mode (VW / Bypass): 0.08~5.0ohm (0.3ohm best)
TC Mode (Ni / Ti / SS): 0.05~3.5ohm (0.15ohm best)
0.19" LED Display Screen
Bottom Threaded Battery Cap
Reverse Battery Protection
Over-Heating Protection, 10 Seconds Cut-Off
Low Voltage Protection, Short-Circuit Protection

*

*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Beserker Mini you are looking at between 9W - 18W build and draw dependant so an 18650 will give good life, a 21700 would be bonus time.


18W damn, ?? . ok maybe I am clueless on MTL vaping then. So this is not even close to a normal RTA when Vaping, I normally dripped High watts on 3mg juice,


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I seen this : But not sure if it would work.
> 
> Rincoe Mechman 80W 18650 Mod Black
> Power Range: 1~80W
> TC Modes Support: Ni200 / Ti / SS316L
> Powered by Single 18650 Battery (not included)
> Power Mode (VW / Bypass): 0.08~5.0ohm (0.3ohm best)
> TC Mode (Ni / Ti / SS): 0.05~3.5ohm (0.15ohm best)
> 0.19" LED Display Screen
> Bottom Threaded Battery Cap
> Reverse Battery Protection
> Over-Heating Protection, 10 Seconds Cut-Off
> Low Voltage Protection, Short-Circuit Protection
> 
> *
> View attachment 190485
> *


I reviewed the kit if it's any help, it covers the mod itself!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Zer0_C00L said:


> @MrDeedz I used the Berserker Mini on a silver Uwell Nunchaku mod and it was suuuuuper sexy! If you want 21700, then consider the new Nunchaku 2


Sweet googling this now, So u can use a MTL RTA on these Pen type devices wow didnt know that


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> 18W damn, ?? . ok maybe I am clueless on MTL vaping then. So this is not even close to a normal RTA when Vaping, I normally dripped High watts on 3mg juice,


You would be surprised by the quality vape and cloud production a quality MTL RTA delivers watts is just whats needed to heat the coils at the end of the day and a superfine micro coil doesn't need much power to give a great vape!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz

I cant seem to find Vandy Vape Superfine coils anywhere online only wire. Does it come it wrapped coils at all?


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I cant seem to find Vandy Vape Superfine coils anywhere online only wire. Does it come it wrapped coils at all?


Yes you can get pre-wound Superfine coils from Vandy Vape


----------



## Timwis

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/vandy-vape-simple-ex-kit-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-coil
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vandyvape-superfine-mtl-pre-built-wire/
https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-pre-made-coils/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/vandy-vape-simple-ex-kit-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-coil
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vandyvape-superfine-mtl-pre-built-wire/
> https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-pre-made-coils/


You are legend. Helping me find stuff in my own Country lol. much appreciated, I checked my preferred vendors and they didnt stock em.


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> You are legend. Helping me find stuff in my own Country lol. much appreciated, I checked my preferred vendors and they didnt stock em.


You could try @Crafted Coils as @vicTor would advise.
If you google Vandyvape superfine mtl coils you should get far more hits than me being in SA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> You could try @Crafted Coils as @vicTor would advise.
> If you google Vandyvape superfine mtl coils you should get far more hits than me being in SA!


And the Vandyvape coils are reliable but there are other MTL superfine coils out there!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> You could try @Crafted Coils as @vicTor would advise.
> If you google Vandyvape superfine mtl coils you should get far more hits than me being in SA!


I thought i was too smart and went onto all the vendors sites I knew and used their search function, 
You put that cold steel in my head and now  I am already trying to find ways of coming up with dough and sacrificing other necessities come month end LOL NOT COOL


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> You could try @Crafted Coils as @vicTor would advise.
> If you google Vandyvape superfine mtl coils you should get far more hits than me being in SA!


I forgot to mention that I was actually looking for a walk in vape shop that stocks em , supply & fit, coil fitting and Wicking a RTA aint my forte'. From your suggestions I found one, Thanks


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I thought i was too smart and went onto all the vendors sites I knew and used their search function,
> You put that cold steel in my head and now  I am already trying to find ways of coming up with dough and sacrificing other necessities come month end LOL NOT COOL


Yeah, like i said the only con for me is when it's switched off then on again or batteries swapped it defaults to 35w so if you are vaping MTL you have to adjust wattage before vaping but when it's someone's main device it will just become second nature to remember to do that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I forgot to mention that I was actually looking for a walk in vape shop that stocks em , supply & fit, coil fitting and Wicking a RTA aint my forte'. From your suggestions I found one, Thanks


If you are having a coil fitted for you i would still buy a bag of cotton because that coil will be good for a few re-wicks before the coil will need replacing. Just if you don't like the building side just make sure the screws are tight before pulling out the old cotton so you don't pull the coil free, clean coil up a bit with a few pulses and running deck under a tap gently brushing coil with toothbrush then feed new cotton in, that way you will only need a coil refitting every 1 to 2 months instead of every week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I thought i was too smart and went onto all the vendors sites I knew and used their search function,
> You put that cold steel in my head and now  I am already trying to find ways of coming up with dough and sacrificing other necessities come month end LOL NOT COOL


Another good cheaper option is the Eleaf iStick Rim C 80W in my review i have the White one but it has a chrome front and if you look towards the end of the review a stainless Steel atty looks good up top!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-rim-c-80w-tc-mod.t64909/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Sorry 86W punk not 80W
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tesla-punk-86w-vw-mod.t57478/
> 
> I have no idea of prices in SA


I think @NOOB has one for sale.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Now I am probably going to get slammed for this , but bring it on.

I have a Mechman 80 W tube and as a carry around I am currently using .... a Twisp Vega tank with a .6 coil. Now because this thing is quite variable and can MTL or DTL and the Mechman only needs to be around 25W and it works like a charm. pre made coils are cheap, either .5 or .6 and it is not messy or a juice hog.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> Now I am probably going to get slammed for this , but bring it on.
> 
> I have a Mechman 80 W tube and as a carry around I am currently using .... a Twisp Vega tank with a .6 coil. Now because this thing is quite variable and can MTL or DTL and the Mechman only needs to be around 25W and it works like a charm. pre made coils are cheap, either .5 or .6 and it is not messy or a juice hog.
> View attachment 190492


One of the best MTL tanks (my opinion) and highly underated. Plus one on this tank from me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stranger said:


> I am probably going to get slammed for this



It's all about what works for you. If you like something then don't pay any attention to those who may not agree with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

Thanks for the comments. I have to admit that I am not a fan of the battery and have paired that with a Justfog Q16 tank 1.6 Ohms and for high nic MTL this combo works well. The Vega tank I agree is underrated and FYI, the mouthpiece fits perfectly on a Melo 3 tank. I find that white Rhino mouthpiece to be very comfortable to use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's all about what works for you. If you like something then don't pay any attention to those who may not agree with you.



True. I had so many people asking me why I used the Vega tank and why I shouldn't and if I listened to them I most probably never would have stopped smoking. That tank had the best draw and vape and used it till I learnt to dial in the rebuildables. Would I use it again, most definitely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> True. I had so many people asking me why I used the Vega tank and why I shouldn't and if I listened to them I most probably never would have stopped smoking. That tank had the best draw and vape and used it till I learnt to dial in the rebuildables. Would I use it again, most definitely.


It might well be great, but the really top league products even if not readily available globally still get a following and are rated globally and known of. I have never used it so am not going to be ignorant and disagree, but outside of this forum i have never heard of Twisp products so forgive me but that tells me something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> I think @NOOB has one for sale.


@NOOB Still got that Tesla Mate? Inbox me lets do a deal man lol


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> The 80W tube version of the Tesla Punk is an option!


oh freak Im loving this, Damn need to get me hands on one,


----------



## Stranger

@Timwis 

Twisp was one of the first "mainstream" products in SA and initially invested heavily on advertising. Now we have the pop up kiosks in a lot of malls. They pitch a lot of sales around convenience of purchasing juice and spares. Limited product range aimed at the conventional vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> It might well be great, but the really top league products even if not readily available globally still get a following and are rated globally and known of. I have never used it so am not going to be ignorant and disagree, but outside of this forum i have never heard of Twisp products so forgive me but that tells me something!


Twisp have been acquired by BAT. So either you will soon or they changed the names of products to suit overseas markets.
https://www.bat.com/group/sites/UK__9D9KCY.nsf/vwPagesWebLive/DOBF2J6G
Or S.A. is their market.


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> It might well be great, but the really top league products even if not readily available globally still get a following and are rated globally and known of. I have never used it so am not going to be ignorant and disagree, but outside of this forum i have never heard of Twisp products so forgive me but that tells me something!



Not really. Twisp might not be the international option but it's the S.A. option for smokers trying to convert. They have been in business for almost ten years I think, and have been focused on MTL products. So where the world went clouds,flavour and dual Battery mods their focus was still the same,small penstyle and MTL (convenient devices) till recent when they entered the cloud chucking market. They are also exploring the pod system market now,but I am personally glad they didn't go global all that years ago or there would have been a void in the MTL S.A. market because of whatever you hear or didn't hear. Most members on this forum started off on Twisp. So there's always room for growth.(the well kept secret is not so secret anymore)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Twisp have been acquired by BAT. So either you will soon or they changed the names of products to suit overseas markets.
> https://www.bat.com/group/sites/UK__9D9KCY.nsf/vwPagesWebLive/DOBF2J6G
> Or S.A. is their market.


Sold out to big tobacco will be boycotting anyway!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Sold out to big tobacco will be boycotting anyway!


That was my feeling on football when my favourite player left the team to play against my favourite team.
Football is still happening without me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> So you have a squonker with BF connect to a MTL RDA ? Very small for an RDA. Just trying to get my head around what that tank actually is LOL,



Hi @MrDeedz 
The atty sitting on top of my Reo is called the RM2
It is a small MTL atty, single coil. Air hole is 1.2mm in diameter so it’s quite a tight draw
It’s a very simple atty but it works like a charm
It was one of the original atties created for a Reo by Reosmods and was the way the original mod maker intended vaping. Except I think he used a simple 1ohm coil. I use effectively two of those coils but wrapped in parallel, just to get a bit more surface area

More about the atty here :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reomiser-2.t1596/

Unfortunately, Reosmods has closed down to my knowledge so these devices are not available, probably only on the second hand market nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> So that means u bumping up the NIC in Havannah nights? Was hoping Naeem makes it in a 12mg but not the MTL Range the normal one in 60 or 100ML.



Yip, I actually do bump up Havana Nightz with some 36mg PG Nic
I also add some PG VG so it goes further.
It’s quite a strong flavored juice so one only needs about a third to half volume of it to give a great taste.
Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Morning gentz. Starting to do some window shopping for Juice, and I see you only get 12mg in the MTL section on most vendors sites and MTL aint cheap and in 30ml's, Maybe I am under the impression that I will still be going through 15mls of juice a day like i did when dripping and using atomizer tanks. Perhaps 30mls in an MTL RTA goes along way?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Morning gentz. Starting to do some window shopping for Juice, and I see you only get 12mg in the MTL section on most vendors sites and MTL aint cheap and in 30ml's, Maybe I am under the impression that I will still be going through 15mls of juice a day like i did when dripping and using atomizer tanks. Perhaps 30mls in an MTL RTA goes along way?


You do get n bit more mileage with the MTL RTA’s, not going to say double but I have been using the Mulus with a 0.7 coil and one tank lasted most of the day! Note that the other 5 setups were still in use as well, but they were filled up at least once, and the Mulus definitely saw more use than they did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz

So my Tesla Punk arrived. Thanks @NOOB for the trade. Special tanx to @Resistance for the referral. Much appreciated gents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz

@Timwis you are legend thanks for the info on the punk and the others too. I def wana get a cool steel when the budget permits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Didn't check it was actually a copper mod but it doesn't look too bad with the berserker stainless steel tank. 

Battling to find a vape shop in joburg north between bryanston and randburg that stocks vv superfine mtl coils. Need a walk in store so I can get them fitted for the 1st time. Any recommendations gents if u know any vape shops that I might not know of?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

MrDeedz said:


> So my Tesla Punk arrived. Thanks @NOOB for the trade. Special tanx to @Resistance for the referral. Much appreciated gents.
> View attachment 190881
> View attachment 190882



Only a pleasure bud. Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Didn't check it was actually a copper mod but it doesn't look too bad with the berserker stainless steel tank.
> 
> Battling to find a vape shop in joburg north between bryanston and randburg that stocks vv superfine mtl coils. Need a walk in store so I can get them fitted for the 1st time. Any recommendations gents if u know any vape shops that I might not know of?
> 
> 
> View attachment 190883


@MrDeedz , Vape King stocks the actual VV superfine MTL wire, and I’m quite sure they won’t mind making a quick coil or two as a tutorial for you if you buy a roll, maybe a 0.7 to 0.9 and a 1.0 to 1.2 Ohm one and fitting and wicking one or the other to get you going and for you to try. You can then decide which you prefer more for your style and taste and start playing from there. If I was going that way this week I could have met up and shown you, but not sure when at this stage, may only be next week and I’m sure you want to get going.

They have always gone out of their way to assist me, think Carlos is still at Bel-Airs shopping centre, he taught me everything I know, maybe @Dr Phil can confirm, and the guys at the Fourways and Montecasino shops are great, having a dodo moment so can’t think of their names right now, please forgive me guys, had a bad day so mind shut down. Maybe @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff can advise where will be the best. That is where my journey started and I’ll always go back, owe them all a visit the next time I’m in the area. 

They become part of your family in the long run, you won’t be sorry if you visit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Room Fogger said:


> @MrDeedz , Vape King stocks the actual VV superfine MTL wire, and I’m quite sure they won’t mind making a quick coil or two as a tutorial for you if you buy a roll, maybe a 0.7 to 0.9 and a 1.0 to 1.2 Ohm one and fitting and wicking one or the other to get you going and for you to try. You can then decide which you prefer more for your style and taste and start playing from there. If I was going that way this week I could have met up and shown you, but not sure when at this stage, may only be next week and I’m sure you want to get going.
> 
> They have always gone out of their way to assist me, think Carlos is still at Bel-Airs shopping centre, he taught me everything I know, maybe @Dr Phil can confirm, and the guys at the Fourways and Montecasino shops are great, having a dodo moment so can’t think of their names right now, please forgive me guys, had a bad day so mind shut down. Maybe @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff can advise where will be the best. That is where my journey started and I’ll always go back, owe them all a visit the next time I’m in the area.
> 
> They become part of your family in the long run, you won’t be sorry if you visit!


Agree the vk gents are always helpful. 4ways when im at work and the craighall vk is 1km away from my house. Eish I just would prefer wrapped ones and buy 10.will search a few more shops tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Agree the vk gents are always helpful. 4ways when im at work and the craighall vk is 1km away from my house. Eish I just would prefer wrapped ones and buy 10.will search a few more shops tomorrow


Vaperite and Vapers Corner stock, not sure on Vaperite which stores will have in stock, stores in Randburg, Fourways, Broadacres and Bryanston, and Vapers Corner Kyalami has in stock. They come in bottles of 10, so very convenient. Good luck and let us know if you don’t come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Agree the vk gents are always helpful. 4ways when im at work and the craighall vk is 1km away from my house. Eish I just would prefer wrapped ones and buy 10.will search a few more shops tomorrow


I have seen a few members that have great coil building skills on this forum so a few MTL coils should be a doddle for them, would @Christos be able to make a few up for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> @Timwis you are legend thanks for the info on the punk and the others too. I def wana get a cool steel when the budget permits


The punk will work well with it even it the atty' looks a little odd because of it's smaller diameter, in this regard the Cold Steel would match-up much better as it has a smaller diameter tube section and tapers to the plate, your atty paired with the Stainless Steel Cold Steel will look like they were made for each other!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Room Fogger said:


> Vaperite and Vapers Corner stock, not sure on Vaperite which stores will have in stock, stores in Randburg, Fourways, Broadacres and Bryanston, and Vapers Corner Kyalami has in stock. They come in bottles of 10, so very convenient. Good luck and let us know if you don’t come right.


AH vaperite. How could I of miss them. Hardly there as they don't stock my fav local juices. This helps alot. Will give u an update tomorrow if I battle. Tanx again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Timwis said:


> I have seen a few members that have great coil building skills on this forum so a few MTL coils should be a doddle for them, would @Christos be able to make a few up for you?


I don’t like playing with thin wire as it gets very intricate for me.
I mostly use 28AWG inners.

I do however use @Crafted Coils MTL coils for my MTL needs. These I think are 4x34 AWG inner. I normally use 34 for my outer wraps so I doubt I will be venturing into the MTL space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Christos said:


> I don’t like playing with thin wire as it gets very intricate for me.
> I mostly use 28AWG inners.
> 
> I do however use @Crafted Coils MTL coils for my MTL needs. These I think are 4x34 AWG inner. I normally use 34 for my outer wraps so I doubt I will be venturing into the MTL space.


Yes @vicTor keeps mentioning @Crafted Coils but when i looked on their profile i couldn't find any website details. @MrDeedz although the Vandyvape coils are mainly mentioned it's because usually they are widely available and are good coils but their are plenty of just as good alternatives not much use to you but i tend to use Naturevape MTL coils here in the UK so maybe @Crafted Coils could be a really good shout!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

2 other members I spoke too only use crafted coils mtl so i have heard of em before. Well if Vk stocks any of em I will go there as they most convenient. But I doubt they do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

@Timwis I'm not sure if my Tesla is bronze or copper but u seem to know alot about gear lol. What MTL rta can I get that is copper/bronze lol.
Any of these come in that color?

eXpromizer v4
Ammit MTL
Hellvape MD


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> So my Tesla Punk arrived. Thanks @NOOB for the trade. Special tanx to @Resistance for the referral. Much appreciated gents.
> View attachment 190881
> View attachment 190882



Only a pleasure!


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> Yes @vicTor keeps mentioning @Crafted Coils but when i looked on their profile i couldn't find any website details. @MrDeedz although the Vandyvape coils are mainly mentioned it's because usually they are widely available and are good coils but their are plenty of just as good alternatives not much use to you but i tend to use Naturevape MTL coils here in the UK so maybe @Crafted Coils could be a really good shout!



@akhalz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> @Timwis I'm not sure if my Tesla is bronze or copper but u seem to know alot about gear lol. What MTL rta can I get that is copper/bronze lol.
> Any of these come in that color?
> 
> eXpromizer v4
> Ammit MTL
> Hellvape MD


No, the nearest you will get is the Black & Gold MD with the gold sought of matching. Traditionally Bronze and Copper are more mech materials and because also traditionally mechs are associated with RDA's (despite many including me usinig RTA's on a mech) it tends to only be RDA's that are manufactured in these colours!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> @Timwis I'm not sure if my Tesla is bronze or copper but u seem to know alot about gear lol. What MTL rta can I get that is copper/bronze lol.
> Any of these come in that color?
> 
> eXpromizer v4
> Ammit MTL
> Hellvape MD


So u can get the manta mtl and vapefly galaxies mtl in a gold but IMO the manta looks very close to copper and should look great on that Tesla mod









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Crafted Coils said:


> I've had to pull the website, have something planned, just need to decide if it'll be public or wholesale only, I do however ship worldwide
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My interest was in regards trying to be of help to forum members rather than myself, luckily we are blessed in the UK when it comes to vaping needs.


----------



## MrDeedz

Crafted Coils said:


> Unfortunately VK doesn't stock them, where are you based?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Randburg after hours. Bryanston working hours thanks


----------



## Timwis

Crafted Coils said:


> I've had to pull the website, have something planned, just need to decide if it'll be public or wholesale only, I do however ship worldwide
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Hopefully if you decide to go wholesale only you would still help forum individuals out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> So u can get the manta mtl and vapefly galaxies mtl in a gold but IMO the manta looks very close to copper and should look great on that Tesla mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes i think Gold is the closest match-up and the Manta looks a nice deep Gold and would look best. In my opinion the Galaxies is the better RTA but because @MrDeedz in the past DL vaped i am guessing he likes quite a loose MTL so the Manta would serve him well!


----------



## MrDeedz

I should stop asking for suggestions. Coz now there's too many things I want lmfao.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> I should stop asking for suggestions. Coz now there's too many things I want lmfao.


Haha welcome to the forum, I have to keep myself from looking at the classifieds, so much temptation, so much want for a billet box but saving for a holiday, gotta keep away hahaha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I should stop asking for suggestions. Coz now there's too many things I want lmfao.





The Gunmetal Aladdin wouldn't look terrible and that's a cracking MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

CashKat88 said:


> Haha welcome to the forum, I have to keep myself from looking at the classifieds, so much temptation, so much want for a billet box but saving for a holiday, gotta keep away hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah dude Robs bb range a
damn. Who wouldn't want one. Owning A Bb has been one of them wishes for 2 years lol. Never formulated as I loved dripping and being a flavor chaser. I think I have now evolved into a nicotine goblin lol. Gona crawl b4 I walk so gona try this mtl setup in between the cues. If I dig it then will see what can match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crafted Coils

MrDeedz said:


> Randburg after hours. Bryanston working hours thanks


Perfect, pop in to Capital Vapes Randburg, they will definitely help you out 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Crafted Coils said:


> Perfect, pop in to Capital Vapes Randburg, they will definitely help you out
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 Nice.live 1 street away from Capital. Sent a fb message few hours ago to capital inquiring about vv superfine and they didn't respond Been supporting Eric last year as my local vendor. Will stop there tomorrow. Thanks man!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crafted Coils

Timwis said:


> Hopefully if you decide to go wholesale only you would still help forum individuals out?


Always, I haven't been very active on the forum lately, easiest way to contact me is via email

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz

I sampled this juice b4 it got launched last year in my Rda and finally found it for sale in MTL. I have no idea who makes this but all I can say it's a refreshing fruit blast taste explosion IMPO. Can't wait to get me a bottlen of `Something Fruity'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I should stop asking for suggestions. Coz now there's too many things I want lmfao.


More temptation (me bad), this is next on my shopping list when i've paid off my latest duty fees!




Kizoku Kirin MTL Pod Kit

It's a mech that accomodates an 18350 battery but also comes with 18650 extension piece. The tank offers both MTL and restricted DL which i am basing on the pics, we have a series of small holes + a slot and is adjustable. What intrigues me about the tank is it's semi disposable. The base/airflow section and drip tip is reused and just the middle section that holds the coil and your e-liquid is disposable and comes in packs of 3 with either a 1.2ohm or 0.5ohm resistance! The kit comes with both resistance middle tank sections extension piece and includes an 18350 battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance




----------



## Resistance

not too bad

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance




----------



## Resistance




----------



## Resistance




----------



## Resistance




----------



## Resistance

there's MTL coils available for this tank.
And it's awesome tank. Have not tried MTL coils personally.


----------



## Resistance




----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> More temptation (me bad), this is next on my shopping list when i've paid off my latest duty fees!
> 
> View attachment 190896
> 
> 
> Kizoku Kirin MTL Pod Kit
> 
> It's a mech that accomodates an 18350 battery but also comes with 18650 extension piece. The tank offers both MTL and restricted DL which i am basing on the pics, we have a series of small holes + a slot and is adjustable. What intrigues me about the tank is it's semi disposable. The base/airflow section and drip tip is reused and just the middle section that holds the coil and your e-liquid is disposable and comes in packs of 3 with either a 1.2ohm or 0.5ohm resistance! The kit comes with both resistance middle tank sections extension piece and includes an 18350 battery.


The more looking into this it has a Mosfet fitted and constant output of 3.5V so a semi-mech which won't be to those preferring true mechs but i am liking it even more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190899


This is the OBS cryus right? I had one, its an atomizer tank


----------



## MrDeedz

Yeah I also had an Aspire Cleito back in the day, big @$$ coil and one was like R100. wasnt to shabby but very very thirsty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

@JurgensSt When we met you had a small stainless mech on a MTL tank boet? Care to tell me that combo pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Yeah I also had an Aspire Cleito back in the day, big @$$ coil and one was like R100. wasnt to shabby but very very thirsty


The Brunhilde MTL top coiler in Gunmetal that @Resistance pictured is a really good atty but a bit pricey unless you get lucky and spot it on offer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

MrDeedz said:


> @JurgensSt When we met you had a small stainless mech on a MTL tank boet? Care to tell me that combo pls


Hi

You tanking about the Expromizer V4 on the Notion MTL mech 

Expromizer is a very good MTL tank with smooth airflow and great flavour.

Notion MTL mech is a 18350 mech mod from Timesvape






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

JurgensSt said:


> Hi
> 
> You tanking about the Expromizer V4 on the Notion MTL mech
> 
> Expromizer is a very good MTL tank with smooth airflow and great flavour.
> 
> Notion MTL mech is a 18350 mech mod from Timesvape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Does it have a mosfet?


----------



## JurgensSt

Timwis said:


> Does it have a mosfet?


No. It's a mech not a unreasonable mod 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

JurgensSt said:


> No. It's a mech not a unreasonable mod
> 
> Sent from small screen


I don't follow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Timwis said:


> I don't follow?


The Cthulhu Tube mod has a mosfet chip that makes it a unregulated mod.

The Notion has no chip or safety features. It's a full mech. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Timwis said:


> I don't follow?


Autocorrect screwed me.. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

JurgensSt said:


> The Cthulhu Tube mod has a mosfet chip that makes it a unregulated mod.
> 
> The Notion has no chip or safety features. It's a full mech.
> 
> Sent from small screen


Yes i know i was only asking if the Notion had a mosfet because all the 18350 i have are semi-mech with a mosfet rather than a full mech, that's the first true 18350 true mech i have seen (very nice looking too). I get that because it's an 18350 it accommodates for battery life it would be more suited to MTL set-ups but still find it a bit weird Timesvape calling a mech a mtl mech!


----------



## JurgensSt

There is a couple of MTL only mechs currently on the market.
A gap is being filled. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

JurgensSt said:


> There is a couple of MTL only mechs currently on the market.
> A gap is being filled.
> 
> Sent from small screen


I find the good thing about using a MTL atty on a mech is the weakening in power as the voltage drops off which is the one thing i don't like about mechs is much less noticeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Crafted Coils said:


> Perfect, pop in to Capital Vapes Randburg, they will definitely help you out
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


popped in now at Eric at Capital Vapes, all sorted, Super sweet coil, well made, coil porn lol. well done on that and the flavor is impressive, Thanks
@Silver got me some Havannah Gold, damn good but already vaped half a tank in a few hits lol, Berseker and the Coil a bit thirsty or is that normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> popped in now at Eric at Capital Vapes, all sorted, Super sweet coil, well made, coil porn lol. well done on that and the flavor is impressive, Thanks
> @Silver got me some Havannah Gold, damn good but already vaped half a tank in a few hits lol, Berseker and the Coil a bit thirsty or is that normal


What's that ohms of that coil? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

CashKat88 said:


> What's that ohms of that coil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



0.73

why do you ask? I wouldnt know it thats good or bad lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Gents what mod is this. I dig it aloottttt
@Resistance @Room Fogger @Timwis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

MrDeedz said:


> Gents what mod is this. I dig it aloottttt
> @Resistance @Room Fogger @Timwis
> View attachment 190945



Obs cube or cube x!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Jengz said:


> Obs cube or cube x!





MrDeedz said:


> Gents what mod is this. I dig it aloottttt
> @Resistance @Room Fogger @Timwis
> View attachment 190945


Also, it has the ammit mtl rta on top

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> popped in now at Eric at Capital Vapes, all sorted, Super sweet coil, well made, coil porn lol. well done on that and the flavor is impressive, Thanks
> @Silver got me some Havannah Gold, damn good but already vaped half a tank in a few hits lol, Berseker and the Coil a bit thirsty or is that normal



Glad to hear @MrDeedz !
Thumbs up for Havana Gold! @Naeemhoosen made a great one there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Yeah man @Naeemhoosen hope you never stop making them. Does it come in 60 or 100ml MTL tho?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Gents what mod is this. I dig it aloottttt
> @Resistance @Room Fogger @Timwis
> View attachment 190945



What @Jengz said. I tagged you in a Ammit sale post @MrDeedz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Gents what mod is this. I dig it aloottttt
> @Resistance @Room Fogger @Timwis
> View attachment 190945


Cube-X i can just make out the round battery cap on the base, the cube has an in-built battery!


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> The more looking into this it has a Mosfet fitted and constant output of 3.5V so a semi-mech which won't be to those preferring true mechs but i am liking it even more!
> 
> View attachment 190911


Due to every parcel since the start of December that i have received having duty raised and courier charges that come to more than the items are even worth most of the time needed to source it in the UK so unfortunately for now could only get the mod will keep a look out for the tank as a separate purchase, this will be great as part of a MTL set-up!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi Gents. When some one has time please briefly tell me what exactly is a Billet Box and its main purpose?
Are they very expensive, I cant even window shop locally on the shops pages i know as when you search Billet "0" results are found,
Are BB's just a novelty item?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Billet boxes are amazing vapes equipt with DNA 40 or 60 chips and has a tank that is almost inbuilt, can use a wide variety of different coils and rebuildables with things called bridges which you install in the billet tank called a Boro tank, once fully assembled the billet box basically becomes an All in one system, its the great grand daddy of all these AIO out here like the dotAIO or think vape Zeta......Oh one thing about billet boxes is they are hellishly expensive, besides the actual billet box costing around R2000- R6000, depending on new or used, the internals ie. the bridge inside also costs a pretty penny... but ultimately worth it because its form factor is great and the DNA chip installed, from what i hear, they also pretty tough almost indestructible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrDeedz said:


> Hi Gents. When some one has time please briefly tell me what exactly is a Billet Box and its main purpose?
> Are they very expensive, I cant even window shop locally on the shops pages i know as when you search Billet "0" results are found,
> Are BB's just a novelty item?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billet-box-mod-bb.t32941/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

LOL So I am already bored of the TESLA and looking for something smaller and compact.
My Wanted thread can be found here : 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanted-trade-snow-wolf-mini-or-obs-cube-mini-mod.t65644/


----------



## adriaanh

MrDeedz said:


> LOL So I am already bored of the TESLA and looking for something smaller and compact.
> My Wanted thread can be found here :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanted-trade-snow-wolf-mini-or-obs-cube-mini-mod.t65644/



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-clear-out-sale-cpt.t65620/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> LOL So I am already bored of the TESLA and looking for something smaller and compact.
> My Wanted thread can be found here :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanted-trade-snow-wolf-mini-or-obs-cube-mini-mod.t65644/


Is it the lack of features?


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Is it the lack of features?


Not at all mate, I actually dig the design, Not really interested in features, As long as its regulated and fits its purpose I am good with that, Just want something a little lighter and matchy matchy to my berserker hehehe. had 2 snow wolf minis, loved those lil buggers


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Not at all mate, I actually dig the design, Not really interested in features, As long as its regulated and fits its purpose I am good with that, Just want something a little lighter and matchy matchy to my berserker hehehe. had 2 snow wolf minis, loved those lil buggers


are they all Silver?


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> are they all Silver?


which? i dont follow


----------



## Timwis

snow wolf minis was that the official name of the mods?


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> snow wolf minis was that the official name of the mods?


Yeah just seen them, i have a couple of the Mfeng baby mods that followed very similar size and look!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Not at all mate, I actually dig the design, Not really interested in features, As long as its regulated and fits its purpose I am good with that, Just want something a little lighter and matchy matchy to my berserker hehehe. had 2 snow wolf minis, loved those lil buggers


The Vaporesso Swag would be a good choice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Yeah just seen them, i have a couple of the Mfeng baby mods that followed very similar size and look!


Had 2 black ones, they didnt work well with my Geekvape AVO dual coil RDTA's but back then i didnt understand much about ohms etc lol


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> The Vaporesso Swag would be a good choice!


Not a fan of the brand hehe, diff strokes for diff folks i guess.


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Not a fan of the brand hehe, diff strokes for diff folks i guess.


Pico X, can't go wrong with a Pico lol!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Pico X, can't go wrong with a Pico lol!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-pico-x-75w-tc-kit-with-melo-4.t55994/


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The OBS Cube mods are also sleek AF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


It has lovely hand feel!


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The OBS Cube mods are also sleek AF!


The downside to many is the in-built battery but there is the Cube-X which accommodates single battery but it's larger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Pico X, can't go wrong with a Pico lol!


hehe hmmm maybe maybe last resort yeah. reliable! for sure. If only I could find something like that Kizuku but not a mech


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> The downside to many is the in-built battery but there is the Cube-X which accommodates single battery but it's larger!


how much larger?


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> hehe hmmm maybe maybe last resort yeah. reliable! for sure. If only I could find something like that Kizuku but not a mech


It has safety features and constant 3.5V constant output thanks to the mosfet so will give consistent vape throughout battery life and be safe!


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> hehe hmmm maybe maybe last resort yeah. reliable! for sure. If only I could find something like that Kizuku but not a mech


Personally i prefer a mod that has a bigger base because those tube style one constantly fall over, maybe a swag 2, great mod, great size, great weight and great price and will go well with that berserker


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> how much larger?


Can not find my Cube but here is the Cube-X next to the Punk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...cube-mod-resin-edition?variant=22004502560852

[URL]https://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/vaping-starter-kits/devices/obs-cube-x-black/[/URL]


----------



## MrDeedz

adriaanh said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...cube-mod-resin-edition?variant=22004502560852
> 
> https://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/vaping-starter-kits/devices/obs-cube-x-black/


Thanks legend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

OBS CUBE ordered online now from Sir Vape, Baie Dankie @adriaanh , Skuld jou boeta!
Ordered the Sunset edition, Think it will match lekker with my Ultem Tank on the Berseker as I dont have a clear glass.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MrDeedz

Anyone wana buy a TESLACIGS PUNK lol? With 4 batteries? Broke now . Will post an Add on Classifieds this weekend but you guys get 1st option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

She has arrived yeah! A bit heavier then expected but should work matchy matchy too. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> She has arrived yeah! A bit heavier then expected but should work matchy matchy too. Lol
> View attachment 192310


looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Obs Cube X is 5mm taller than the normal one and can accommodate an external 18650. I would’ve opted for that one but the à Obs Cube is also a great choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Grand Guru said:


> The Obs Cube X is 5mm taller than the normal one and can accommodate an external 18650. I would’ve opted for that one but the à Obs Cube is also a great choice.


Indeed. However I was actually hoping the Cube was a lot smaller & lighter, trying to get away from carrying batteries around lol , I do have the TESLA and it seems like the Cube X is pretty much the almost the same height.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi Guys , Quick Q so i can learn about Ohms, Wattage and Current.
I previously used the Berseker on a TESLA 80Watt Mod with a 18650 battery.
I vaped on around 20 - 22 Watts. Ohms was 0.73.
On the OBS Cube its reading 0.79. 
So my question is, How do I know if I need to vape at a higher or lower watts on the Cube as it has a built in battery, What do I take into consideration?
The internal battery size etc?


----------



## CashKat88

You really don't have to worry much about it, at 22 watt and 0.79 ohm, you can vape that all day without worrying, if you go to 0.05 ohm(don't think the mod would let you fire it) then u gotta worry but even then, it it regulated and has lots of safety features in place to prevent anything happening to you or the mod

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Indeed. However I was actually hoping the Cube was a lot smaller & lighter, trying to get away from carrying batteries around lol , I do have the TESLA and it seems like the Cube X is pretty much the almost the same height.


They have now released a Cube Mini, but then there is always a trade off the Cube Mini will probably be exactly what you are looking for size wise but will the smaller in-built capacity be large enough for your liking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Hi Guys , Quick Q so i can learn about Ohms, Wattage and Current.
> I previously used the Berseker on a TESLA 80Watt Mod with a 18650 battery.
> I vaped on around 20 - 22 Watts. Ohms was 0.73.
> On the OBS Cube its reading 0.79.
> So my question is, How do I know if I need to vape at a higher or lower watts on the Cube as it has a built in battery, What do I take into consideration?
> The internal battery size etc?


You know by how it vapes, i would just vape at 22W and if it feels just slightly weaker than previously just up it to 25W but it will probably be fine at 22

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> You know by how it vapes, i would just vape at 22W and if it feels just slightly weaker than previously just up it to 25W but it will probably be fine at 22


Thanks My explanations are like essays lol and dont make sense i know. basically trying to understand the sciences, Which 1 produces more current if i can say that at the same wattage ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> They have now released a Cube Mini, but then there is always a trade off the Cube Mini will probably be exactly what you are looking for size wise but will the smaller in-built capacity be large enough for your liking!


ah man f$#$#$$#k, and when was this, I should of waited,


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks My explanations are like essays lol and dont make sense i know. basically trying to understand the sciences, Which 1 produces more current if i can say that at the same wattage ?


As you are using a regulated mod the electronics take care of your power needs and safety, including the current it sends to achieve the desired power setting, so what you get at 20 W on one mod should, for all intents and purposes, be the same as 20W on another mod, the only variable being the resistance reading on both of them, and any other bells and whistles that draw power on a specific mod. The biggest difference will be the time your battery can supply power, a 1500 mAh built in battery will not be able to compete time wise with a 18650 external 3000mAh battery on the duration of supply. 

It’s only on mech’s where the supply is directly related to the battery charge where you will feel a drop off in power as the battery discharges, the regulated mod will use the board to supply a constant power output until the battery is discharged to a point it will ask for another as not to cause damage.

Hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> ah man f$#$#$$#k, and when was this, I should of waited,


And a Cube FP, lol both i believe not available Cube FP pre-order and Mini only at the stage where i have seen a couple of pics online!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks My explanations are like essays lol and dont make sense i know. basically trying to understand the sciences, Which 1 produces more current if i can say that at the same wattage ?


@Room Fogger explained perfectly, variable voltage was the first regulated standard but your case of having different ohm reading with different mods would give different wattage outputs so would of affected you! That's why variable wattage once used took over as the standard because whatever wattage you ask for you should get as the device will automatically adjust voltage against resistance to supply that power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> ah man f$#$#$$#k, and when was this, I should of waited,


If battery capacity isn't a big issue and small size is your priority then a pod mod with a 510 adaptor comes into the mix. Very small in comparison to mods yet @Room Fogger will back me up they work great with the adaptor and actually feel a much more solid device, perfect for MTL set-up. I have 510 adaptors for RPM, Vinci and Boost and they all only costed £5 and work great make my single 18650 devices seem massive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Timwis said:


> If battery capacity isn't a big issue and small size is your priority then a pod mod with a 510 adaptor comes into the mix. Very small in comparison to mods yet @Room Fogger will back me up they work great with the adaptor and actually feel a much more solid device, perfect for MTL set-up. I have 510 adaptors for RPM, Vinci and Boost and they all only costed £5 and work great make my single 18650 devices seem massive!


Agree 100% , multiple options for a pod or as a mod with rta. Easy to switch flavors as well then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> If battery capacity isn't a big issue and small size is your priority then a pod mod with a 510 adaptor comes into the mix. Very small in comparison to mods yet @Room Fogger will back me up they work great with the adaptor and actually feel a much more solid device, perfect for MTL set-up. I have 510 adaptors for RPM, Vinci and Boost and they all only costed £5 and work great make my single 18650 devices seem massive!


If I keep listening to you I will be a broke @$$ mof0 all the time lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Ok


Timwis said:


> If battery capacity isn't a big issue and small size is your priority then a pod mod with a 510 adaptor comes into the mix. Very small in comparison to mods yet @Room Fogger will back me up they work great with the adaptor and actually feel a much more solid device, perfect for MTL set-up. I have 510 adaptors for RPM, Vinci and Boost and they all only costed £5 and work great make my single 18650 devices seem massive!



Ok what type of Pod devices can take a 510 , Im confused, please send a pic or 2.


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Ok what type of Pod devices can take a 510 , Im confused, please send a pic or 2.


You get an adapter for most of them, I have a Vinci and a Vinci X, but you can get it for the Smok and Geekvape as well


This is my Vinci X with a Siren 2 on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

There's regulated pod devices out too, wow this never ends lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> There's regulated pod devices out too, wow this never ends lol


If you want a little single bat mod that weighs nothing, have a look at this. Not a bank breaker either.
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-baby-80w/
Superlight and works great for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> There's regulated pod devices out too, wow this never ends lol


Yeah all these new pod mods are as the name suggests mods rather than just simple pod system https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-target-pm80-a-sub-ohm-pod-mod.t65730/ (the latest one i have reviewed). The adaptors are made by third party manufacturers who specialise in gadgets for vaping stuff likw Reewape and VXV i have the Vinci adaptor that fits both Vinci & Vinci X, Smok RPM adaptor and an adaptor for the Aegis Boost. They are all made very well, fit perfectly and can be bought for just £5 an adaptor. I have a thread here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pod-mod-adaptors.t65649/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> If I keep listening to you I will be a broke @$$ mof0 all the time lol.


But happy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> But happy!!!



True that brother true that. So now that I have a brass/rose gold Tesla courtesy of yours truly's suggestion I need you to keep me in the loop if u spot any brass/rose gold MTL RTA's. If I find one I wont sell the Tube Tesla lol


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> True that brother true that. So now that I have a brass/rose gold Tesla courtesy of yours truly's suggestion I need you to keep me in the loop if u spot any brass/rose gold MTL RTA's. If I find one I wont sell the Tube Tesla lol


Will have a think but my main suggestion was the Cold Steel in silver i mentioned the Tesla along with many others as possibilities but i believe it was someone who was selling one that actually twisted your arm so to speak in the direction of the Tesla!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> True that brother true that. So now that I have a brass/rose gold Tesla courtesy of yours truly's suggestion I need you to keep me in the loop if u spot any brass/rose gold MTL RTA's. If I find one I wont sell the Tube Tesla lol


Brunhilde MTL top coiler now available in gold which wouldn't look terrible, great atty but a bit of a skyscraper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Yo yo Watsup Isolaters lol.
So now that its over 2 months stinkie free I wana start enjoying the flavor chasing. Getting bored of the Berseker but its my all day go to device atm and will still be.
So next on my wish list is a Rose Gold RDA, Something thats gona match the TESLA PUNK. Single coil. Apparently you get MTL RDA's too? Havent vaped on one or seen one before actually.
Kindly educate me on how MTL RDA's work, What mg Nic to use in a single coil RDA? Im sure you cant use MTL 12mg juice lol.
Not in any rush just doing some research and window shopping, Will see if the budget permits end of April.
Thanx,
Be safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Congrats on the two months. Well done. You are over the hard part.

There is clearly no reason to go back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MrDeedz said:


> Yo yo Watsup Isolaters lol.
> So now that its over 2 months stinkie free I wana start enjoying the flavor chasing. Getting bored of the Berseker but its my all day go to device atm and will still be.
> So next on my wish list is a Rose Gold RDA, Something thats gona match the TESLA PUNK. Single coil. Apparently you get MTL RDA's too? Havent vaped on one or seen one before actually.
> Kindly educate me on how MTL RDA's work, What mg Nic to use in a single coil RDA? Im sure you cant use MTL 12mg juice lol.
> Not in any rush just doing some research and window shopping, Will see if the budget permits end of April.
> Thanx,
> Be safe


If you want something affordable yet awesome I would recommend the Wasp Nano RDA or the Wismec Tbinho but then I'll recommend you get a squonk mod as it's more practical. These are usually too tiny and you'll need to drip every 2 minutes so rather squonk!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> Yo yo Watsup Isolaters lol.
> So now that its over 2 months stinkie free I wana start enjoying the flavor chasing. Getting bored of the Berseker but its my all day go to device atm and will still be.
> So next on my wish list is a Rose Gold RDA, Something thats gona match the TESLA PUNK. Single coil. Apparently you get MTL RDA's too? Havent vaped on one or seen one before actually.
> Kindly educate me on how MTL RDA's work, What mg Nic to use in a single coil RDA? Im sure you cant use MTL 12mg juice lol.
> Not in any rush just doing some research and window shopping, Will see if the budget permits end of April.
> Thanx,
> Be safe



Well there is even a RDA version of the berserker.



And there are a lot more, my favorite is the ammit and the galaxies.




and yes you use the same 12mg juice in a normal MTL RTA because you going to be running the same MTL coils and similar wattage but the main use of the the MTL RDA i think is for a squonk mod and also gives great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Wotofo STNG

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Check how awesome this setup looks bro.
Brilliant pairing , I'd say.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> View attachment 193174
> 
> Check how awesome this setup looks bro.
> Brilliant pairing , I'd say.


Mine is Rose Gold though,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Wotofo STNG


Googled cant find Rose Gold STNG mate


----------



## MrDeedz

Found this via Google.
Not sure where to find this in SA. Soulmate.


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> Googled cant find Rose Gold STNG mate


The Rainbow would look ok https://www.wotofo.com/pages/wotofo-stng-mtl-rda


----------



## Grand Guru

MrDeedz said:


> Found this via Google.
> Not sure where to find this in SA. Soulmate.


No you can’t find it locally. I got mine from 3Fvape a while ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Grand Guru said:


> No you can’t find it locally. I got mine from 3Fvape a while ago.


Is it a Dripper though? Looks like an RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

MrDeedz said:


> Is it a Dripper though? Looks like an RTA


It’s an RTA, an awesome MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Grand Guru said:


> It’s an RTA, an awesome MTL RTA!


What color is yours mate?


----------



## Grand Guru

Stainless steel.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Stainless steel.
> View attachment 193185


Not everyone's cup of tea but i love a bit of Ultem!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea but i love a bit of Ultem!


If it wasnt for my Ultem tank my berseker would of been trash by now, dropped it so many times sheew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> Found this via Google.
> Not sure where to find this in SA. Soulmate.


I think since you have a nice MTL setup already, you should maybe look a getting a nice single coil DL RTA for the Tesla, little more flavour, you will also be bestowed upon the ability to blow rich mighty plumes of dense flavorful clouds into the atmosphere in a way that will please the Vape gods..........Sorry this lockdown got me going loopy.... I'm at work and there is absolutely nothing to do here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

CashKat88 said:


> I think since you have a nice MTL setup already, you should maybe look a getting a nice single coil DL RTA for the Tesla, little more flavour, you will also be bestowed upon the ability to blow rich mighty plumes of dense flavorful clouds into the atmosphere in a way that will please the Vape gods..........Sorry this lockdown got me going loopy.... I'm at work and there is absolutely nothing to do here.


For sure working from home. Being in I.T we have Skype for business and microsoft teams so yeah no rest for the wicked man, work 06:30 to 15:00 everyday. It helps though, and have to remain grateful that I at least still have a job in these dark times.

Back to the topic, Never was a fan of RTA's. Wicking, Leaking and dry hitting issues.
Been a flavor chaser not cloud chaser hence i was thinking of an RDA, big clouds dont really excite me lol, Even a normal single coil RDA. In ROSE GOLD,So i can relax and drip some lekker 3mg juices occasionally. These MTL juices are rough on the pocket. I pay R180 to R200 for a decent 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> For sure working from home. Being in I.T we have Skype for business and microsoft teams so yeah no rest for the wicked man, work 06:30 to 15:00 everyday. It helps though, and have to remain grateful that I at least still have a job in these dark times.
> 
> Back to the topic, Never was a fan of RTA's. Wicking, Leaking and dry hitting issues.
> Been a flavor chaser not cloud chaser hence i was thinking of an RDA, big clouds dont really excite me lol, Even a normal single coil RDA. In ROSE GOLD,So i can relax and drip some lekker 3mg juices occasionally. These MTL juices are rough on the pocket. I pay R180 to R200 for a decent 30ml.


Leaking and dry hits with Berserker is nothing to do with the atty, must be your wicking and with dry hits in combo at throwing far too much wattage at it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

MrDeedz said:


> Found this via Google.
> Not sure where to find this in SA. Soulmate.



I think since you have a nice MTL setup already, you should maybe look a getting a nice single coil DL RTA for the Tesla, little more flavour, you will also be bestowed upon the ability to blow rich mighty plumes of dense flavorful clouds into the atmosphere in a way that will please the Vape gods ..........Sorry this lockdown got me going loopy.... I'm at work and there is absolutely nothing to do here.


MrDeedz said:


> For sure working from home. Being in I.T we have Skype for business and microsoft teams so yeah no rest for the wicked man, work 06:30 to 15:00 everyday. It helps though, and have to remain grateful that I at least still have a job in these dark times.
> 
> Back to the topic, Never was a fan of RTA's. Wicking, Leaking and dry hitting issues.
> Been a flavor chaser not cloud chaser hence i was thinking of an RDA, big clouds dont really excite me lol, Even a normal single coil RDA. In ROSE GOLD,So i can relax and drip some lekker 3mg juices occasionally. These MTL juices are rough on the pocket. I pay R180 to R200 for a decent 30ml.




In that case these RDA's are the ones for you because they come in Rose gold.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

CashKat88 said:


> I think since you have a nice MTL setup already, you should maybe look a getting a nice single coil DL RTA for the Tesla, little more flavour, you will also be bestowed upon the ability to blow rich mighty plumes of dense flavorful clouds into the atmosphere in a way that will please the Vape gods ..........Sorry this lockdown got me going loopy.... I'm at work and there is absolutely nothing to do here.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case these RDA's are the ones for you because they come in Rose gold.
> View attachment 193218
> View attachment 193219
> View attachment 193220


Or you could get rid of the tesla, due to it's color it give big limitations on what you can put on it, unless you don't care about the matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@MrDeedz I see why you would want to get rose gold ,but have you looked at antique copper? 
You might have more choices if you search antique copper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Leaking and dry hits with Berserker is nothing to do with the atty, must be your wicking and with dry hits in combo at throwing far too much wattage at it!


No those issues I seen on other vapers normal RTA's. I dont experience this on my Berserker MTL RTA


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> @MrDeedz I see why you would want to get rose gold ,but have you looked at antique copper?
> You might have more choices if you search antique copper


I just say Rose Gold as I dont really know whats the real color of my Tesla Punk lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> No those issues I seen on other vapers normal RTA's. I dont experience this on my Berserker MTL RTA


DL RTA's i go for top to bottom airflow to avoid leaking issues but of late love using both MTL and DL RDTA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

CashKat88 said:


> Or you could get rid of the tesla, due to it's color it give big limitations on what you can put on it, unless you don't care about the matchy matchy


neah Matchy Matchy is the most important part lol. I doubt I will fetch a decent price for it if I out for sale, I already swapped my dual batt mod for it so dnt wana lose out more


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> I just say Rose Gold as I dont really know whats the real color of my Tesla Punk lol


Copper


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Copper


Thanks. Is there any way I can prevent the TESLA from giving my hands that copper smell all the time? Thats one of the main reasons why I bought the Cube.
Was thinking maybe i can send it for a coating or spray a clear coat of something over it lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> If you want a little single bat mod that weighs nothing, have a look at this. Not a bank breaker either.
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-baby-80w/
> Superlight and works great for me.



That's cool @Room Fogger 
Good price of R450 
Do you know if the Puma baby has a puff counter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> That's cool @Room Fogger
> Good price of R450
> Do you know if the Puma baby has a puff counter?


Not as far as I know @Silver , never looked to be honest, there is nothing on the display though. But it is fast becoming my main driver due to durability and weight and it performs very well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> I just say Rose Gold as I dont really know whats the real color of my Tesla Punk lol


Antique copper. Is more close to the tesla. It has a patina type look like the tesla

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks. Is there any way I can prevent the TESLA from giving my hands that copper smell all the time? Thats one of the main reasons why I bought the Cube.
> Was thinking maybe i can send it for a coating or spray a clear coat of something over it lol



You can clear coat it yourself. It's not that hard. Check out a few tutorials and go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Not as far as I know @Silver , never looked to be honest, there is nothing on the display though. But it is fast becoming my main driver due to durability and weight and it performs very well.



Thanks @Room Fogger 
I am actually looking for another simple 1 batt mod and I like what you say about it
Will keep it in mind for after lockdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1

Methinks that with the hunt for rose gold tanks to match the Tesla, it'd be easier to play matchy-matchy with the black or stainless mod


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

herb1 said:


> Methinks that with the hunt for rose gold tanks to match the Tesla, it'd be easier to play matchy-matchy with the black or stainless mod


For sure but the Tesla is so unique, The craftsmanship and engravings. i dig it. looks like a weapon from the medieval days lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> For sure but the Tesla is so unique, The craftsmanship and engravings. i dig it. looks like a weapon from the medieval days lol


You really need someone to come out with a "steampunk" style MTL RTA in Copper then you would be a happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> You can clear coat it yourself. It's not that hard. Check out a few tutorials and go for it.


thanks Will do. I will get some one thats good with handy man stuff to do it. def not me, Im indian, let me fix your pc or do your taxes we dont do hard labor anymore like our ancestors lmfao

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

MrDeedz said:


> thanks Will do. I will get some one thats good with handy man stuff to do it. def not me, Im indian, let me fix your pc or do your taxes we dont do hard labor anymore like our ancestors lmfao


So you can fix taxes and do PC's, i meant the other way around! lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## herb1

MrDeedz said:


> For sure but the Tesla is so unique, The craftsmanship and engravings. i dig it. looks like a weapon from the medieval days lol


Only other opinion, is to get the stainless Tesla then...your opinions for matching tanks will multiply tenfold


----------



## Resistance

MrDeedz said:


> thanks Will do. I will get some one thats good with handy man stuff to do it. def not me, Im indian, let me fix your pc or do your taxes we dont do hard labor anymore like our ancestors lmfao


The good thing about copper is its self sanitizing so it's not a total loss even if the object is just plated, it has this property.
The other thing you can do is try a wax like carnauba or something. It might help,but would need to be done weekly or so.
I don't think that's too much labour to handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Timwis said:


> View attachment 193341



What mod is this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

Comrad Juju said:


> What mod is this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kizoku Kirin mate!


----------



## MrDeedz

Timwis said:


> Kizoku Kirin mate!


if only it came in regulated eish


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi guys, hooked me up a U well Caliburn today, wanted 1 for years, what juice is recommended in the caliburn? I vape 18ML MTL was thinking to use MTL or will i not get any throat hit? Not a fan of Nic Salts tho


----------



## Cor

MrDeedz said:


> Whats up Vape fam. Its been a while since I was active here. Reasons being I am back on the stinkies full force for about 3 months .
> I quit stinkies for 3 years and switch to Vaping (Dripping) , smoking only when boozing. now that i quite the booze completely I found myself hooked on the stinkies again, Been trying to quit and only lasting 2 days max on Vaping then i am back on the crap, So yeah, Raised a concern to myself as I am now smoking over a 20 a day. Not sure if I should try going old school with Pod Devices AGAIN as the dripper just aint doing it anymore. Not a fan of Nic Salts though, prefer MTL. its tough being a flavor chaser and now I am not sure what to do, many attempts and failed in the past few weeks but I am desperate now.
> Current Devices:
> Dual Batt Mod & Drop Dead RDA
> Artery PAL II


Nic salts ain't MTL lol freebase is king

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Cor said:


> Nic salts ain't MTL lol freebase is king


yeah i know that bud, MTL uses freebase NIC LOL, its either MTL or NIC SALTS i want to use in the Caliburn. Hopefully 18mg MTL works well


----------



## Cor

Never use salts it does not provide that lekker keel stamp hit that 12 and 18mg freebase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Cor said:


> Never use salts it does not provide that lekker keel stamp hit that 12 and 18mg freebase


sweet thanks 18mg MTL it is


----------



## MrDeedz

Sup guys. Need some advice. So I have tried 2 different brands of 18MTL juices in the U well Caliburn and not getting a satisfied throat hit. I do not want to go the whole Nic Salts route. Apparently that won't solve the problem. I assumed 18mg is already a high enough nic strength for a the caliburn. Guess I was wrong. The same juices give me a good nic hit in the Berserker MTL RTA so yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Twisp juices are currently all Freebase liquids. The Cue uses Freebase Liquid Pods and the Cliq Pods are the only Nic Salt in their range to date. @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha


@MrDeedz Twisp Pure Tobacco 18mg Nic - Tried it first time just before Lockdown. Waiting for my April order to be delivered from Loot. It's been stuck in cyberspace. I only vape tobacco flavour and I highly recommend this one (though not sure I can afford it all the time). By the way, I was a dual user (cigs and Twisp vape) for a few years so I can relate to @MrDeedz. I've always vaped Twisp 18mg nic. I can tell if there's an iota less nic. Gotta be 18mg. May change now, but was like that before Lockdown. Good luck !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Eish Im itching for another MTL setup that aint gona cost me an arm and a leg. MTL tank Im thinking Hellvape MD or Expromizer V4.
@Timwis What cool built in battery mods u reviewed lately with a good chipset, Currently using the OBS CUBE & Berseker Mini MTL


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> Eish Im itching for another MTL setup that aint gona cost me an arm and a leg. MTL tank Im thinking Hellvape MD or Expromizer V4.
> @Timwis What cool built in battery mods u reviewed lately with a good chipset, Currently using the OBS CUBE & Berseker Mini MTL



Im with you @MrDeedz 
Also keen on a good MTL tank
Am hoping to find an expromiser v4 but just dont know where we gonna find it


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Im with you @MrDeedz
> Also keen on a good MTL tank
> Am hoping to find an expromiser v4 but just dont know where we gonna find it


Damn so we cant this this tank locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> Damn so we cant this this tank locally?



sir vape got them in but they sold out and I don’t think they got more

Have asked @Stroodlepuff to try get us a few (nudge nudge ) but they are justifiably busy right now with shop openings etc so maybe when things settle down

@Christos got one a while back but am not sure where he got his. I think he got it from someone else. 

Anyhow if it comes along then great if not we have to find something else. 

I just don’t like trying 10 things to find something really good. I want to ace it on the first one. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

@Silver maybe we convince @Rob Fisher to throw some for in when he orders the
*Exvape EXpromizer TCX Mesh RDTA 7ml*
**

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

adriaanh said:


> @Silver maybe we convince @Rob Fisher to throw some for in when he orders the
> *Exvape EXpromizer TCX Mesh RDTA 7ml*
> **


AN RDTA damn i wont say NO, Is this an MTL RDTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

No but this is company that makes the Expromiser v4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Vape cartel used to have them, I wanted a V3 but they only had the V4 a while back. I couldn't deal with that orange...


----------



## Silver

adriaanh said:


> @Silver maybe we convince @Rob Fisher to throw some for in when he orders the
> *Exvape EXpromizer TCX Mesh RDTA 7ml*
> **



thanks @adriaanh 
I like your thinking 

otherwise I might get lucky persuading one of the vendors...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Maybe you can convince @Sir Vape to bring them in maybe again even a pre order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

So things have materialized ALOT since I created this thread In Jan this year lol. New Hobby MTL  learning as I go along but have 3 cool MTL tanks so far. Not doing the stinkies but I am however vaping 18mg to 24mg NIC MTL freebase which is high lol

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi @MrDeedz 

So which tank is your favourite in that picture?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45

Surely must be expromizer...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @MrDeedz
> 
> So which tank is your favourite in that picture?


Expro by far. What a clean crisp vape lovin it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Scouse45 said:


> Surely must be expromizer...


Haha u know that. Thanks for the meetup and tank Mr B. Legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

MrDeedz said:


> Haha u know that. Thanks for the meetup and tank Mr B. Legend!


Absolute pleasure! Expro is a king!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrDeedz said:


> So things have materialized ALOT since I created this thread In Jan this year lol. New Hobby MTL  learning as I go along but have 3 cool MTL tanks so far. Not doing the stinkies but I am however vaping 18mg to 24mg NIC MTL freebase which is high lol
> 
> View attachment 209301



So happy and proud of you bud! Ditching the cigs and keeping at it like a champ! From a twisp Cue to an Expro V4! (I still maintain that a Cue is the closet replacement to an analogue with the Tobacco #1 pods) You are an "yster" bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox

I used to be a stinker for 25 years... i got converted and its the best thing that could happen to me!

I started with 18mg Twisp products and that was the gateway for me to transition full time to vaping. Since then i am still vaping MTL (12mg) but i am also vaping DL (2-3mg).

Mostly it is the psychological part which is the most difficult. Once you have broken the cycle of stinkies then don’t take EVEN ONE stinkie again. That’s the biggest mistake i made previously..

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

The vaping made me immune to the cigs, since I started vaping, I have had 2 and a half smokes, first one was because a friend was smoking and being a ex smoker of 14 years(vaping for almost 3 years now) it looked sooo good, smoked it and I was like meh that was okay, 2nd one I had was at a pub, my Vape died and I was drunk so while it was charging behind the bar I had a smoke with my friend, the last half a smoke I had was at a club and I was getting a little past the point of tipsy and I asked my friend for one because a group of girls were enjoying my Vape, pretty much hogging it , had half a smoke, didn't like it at all anymore, gave the smoke to my mate, took my Vape from the girls and that was the last time I had a smoke, about a year and 10 months ago #VapingSavesLives #VapeLife

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## MrDeedz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So happy and proud of you bud! Ditching the cigs and keeping at it like a champ! From a twisp Cue to an Expro V4! (I still maintain that a Cue is the closet replacement to an analogue with the Tobacco #1 pods) You are an "yster" bud!


Haha yeah. Thanks man. I think I need to restock some baccie pods again. And keep the cue handy for 'that' days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

CashKat88 said:


> The vaping made me immune to the cigs, since I started vaping, I have had 2 and a half smokes, first one was because a friend was smoking and being a ex smoker of 14 years(vaping for almost 3 years now) it looked sooo good, smoked it and I was like meh that was okay, 2nd one I had was at a pub, my Vape died and I was drunk so while it was charging behind the bar I had a smoke with my friend, the last half a smoke I had was at a club and I was getting a little past the point of tipsy and I asked my friend for one because a group of girls were enjoying my Vape, pretty much hogging it , had half a smoke, didn't like it at all anymore, gave the smoke to my mate, took my Vape from the girls and that was the last time I had a smoke, about a year and 10 months ago #VapingSavesLives #VapeLife


Yeah I also done stupid things like that recently lol. 1st month into Covid lockdown with the whole illegal cigg hype I started smoking and after 1 day of smoking that cheap shyte I was like neah this is k@k and went back to vaping. But will not tempt faith again so easily lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------

